# Milan - Cagliari: 16 maggio 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (12 Maggio 2021)

Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

*Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*

Dove vedere Milan - Cagliari in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky e Sky Go dalle ore 20:45.

*Designato Massa. Al VAR Valeri.

GDS: nel pre partita i cori registrati della curva Sud.*


----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Vincere e spedire i mafiosi a fallire in EL, grazie.


----------



## Mika (12 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Vincere e sperare che l'Inter pareggi almeno contro la Juventus


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Maggio 2021)

non è vero che vincendo siamo in champions matematicamente, bisogna vedere sabato come finisce genoa atalanta e juve inter.
Attenzione, non è finita.
Massima concentrazione.


----------



## medjai (12 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2334360 ha scritto:


> non è vero che vincendo siamo in champions matematicamente, bisogna vedere sabato come finisce genoa atalanta e juve inter.
> Attenzione, non è finita.
> Massima concentrazione.



Ma come no?

Se noi vinciamo arriviamo a 78 punti. La Juve se vince arriva a 75. Quindi mancano 3 punti e noi abbiamo il golaverage vinto. Il tripplo pareggio a punti è impossibile. Se noi ed Atalanta vinciamo, arriviamo entrambi a 78, Juve con 75. 

Quindi all'ultima:

Se pareggiamo: Atalanta 79, Milan 79, Juve 78
Se vinciamo: Milan 81, Atalanta 78 e Juve 78 (Atalanta in Champions per golaverage)
Se ci sconfitano: Atalanta 81, Milan 78 e Juve 78 (Milan in Champions per golaverage)

Il Napoli o fa 79 se vince tutte, oppure fa 77 se vince una e pareggia l'altra.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2334360 ha scritto:


> non è vero che vincendo siamo in champions matematicamente, bisogna vedere sabato come finisce genoa atalanta e juve inter.
> Attenzione, non è finita.
> Massima concentrazione.




No, no, se vinciamo siamo sicuri. Grazie anche al 3-0 al Conad Stadium.


----------



## Mika (12 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2334396 ha scritto:


> No, no, se vinciamo siamo sicuri. Grazie anche al 3-0 al Conad Stadium.



Se arriviamo a 78 con Atalanta e Juventus noi la prendiamo in quel posto a meno che il Napoli si suicida contro la Fiorentina perdendo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Maggio 2021)

La partita più importante degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Maggio 2021)

medjai;2334386 ha scritto:


> Ma come no?
> 
> Se noi vinciamo arriviamo a 78 punti. La Juve se vince arriva a 75. Quindi mancano 3 punti e noi abbiamo il golaverage vinto. Il tripplo pareggio a punti è impossibile. Se noi ed Atalanta vinciamo, arriviamo entrambi a 78, Juve con 75.
> 
> ...



Se l'Atalanta perdesse contro il Genoa ma battesse noi e la Juventus vincesse le prossime due, saremmo 3 squadre a pari merito e noi fuori dalla Champions.
Il Genoa però è salvo, l'Atalanta che perde lì mi pare utopia, per una volta tiferò per loro (almeno un pareggio).

Noi però dobbiamo vincere la nostra e basta.

Il Parma al 94° colpisce il palo, poi Immobile segna al 95° su un'azione di rimpalli, che c...o pazzesco.
Anche se l'Inter fermasse la Juventus a noi il pareggio con il Cagliari non sarebbe sufficiente.
75 punti in 36 partite e dobbiamo sudare ancora.
Anni fa con un punteggio del genere ti giocavi lo scudetto (con Allegri lo abbiamo vinto con un'ottantina di punti).

Assurdo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Maggio 2021)

Dai ragazzi ultimissimo sforzo!


----------



## Snake (12 Maggio 2021)

medjai;2334386 ha scritto:


> Ma come no?
> 
> Se noi vinciamo arriviamo a 78 punti. La Juve se vince arriva a 75. Quindi mancano 3 punti e noi abbiamo il golaverage vinto. Il tripplo pareggio a punti è impossibile. Se noi ed Atalanta vinciamo, arriviamo entrambi a 78, Juve con 75.
> 
> ...



il problema è che hai dimenticato lo scenario in cui l'atalanta perde col genoa, a quel punto se finiamo tutte e tre a 78 siamo fuori.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Peccato festeggiare il ritorno in Champions in un San Siro vuoto


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2334402 ha scritto:


> Se arriviamo a 78 con Atalanta e Juventus noi la prendiamo in quel posto a meno che il Napoli si suicida contro la Fiorentina perdendo.



Vabbè ma è un caso remotissimo che avverrebbe solo se davvero si realizzasse tutta una serie di risultati precisi.
Si deciderà tutto alla prossima: Juve-Inter e Roma-Lazio


----------



## mandraghe (12 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2334402 ha scritto:


> Se arriviamo a 78 con Atalanta e Juventus noi la prendiamo in quel posto a meno che il Napoli si suicida contro la Fiorentina perdendo.




Fantascienza dai. È come pensare che il Cagliari retroceda, anche se perde con noi hanno il Genoa all&#8217;ultima.


----------



## Mika (12 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2334411 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma è un caso remotissimo che avverrebbe solo se davvero si realizzasse tua una serie di risultati precisi.
> Si deciderà tutto alla prossima: Juve-Inter e Roma-Lazio



Se vinciamo contro il Cagliari della Lazio non ci frega più nulla che cmq saremmo a +5 (virtuali visto il recupero che devono fare, ora siano a +8) L'Atalanta deve vincere e noi anche. Spero nell'Inter, con una vittoria nostra va bene anche il pareggio dell'Inter.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Maggio 2021)

medjai;2334386 ha scritto:


> Ma come no?
> 
> Se noi vinciamo arriviamo a 78 punti. La Juve se vince arriva a 75. Quindi mancano 3 punti e noi abbiamo il golaverage vinto. Il tripplo pareggio a punti è impossibile. *Se noi ed Atalanta vinciamo*, arriviamo entrambi a 78, Juve con 75.
> 
> ...



appunto, "se" vincono sia il Milan che l'Atalanta diventa matematico.

Quindi oltre alla vittoria Milan bisogna guardare l'Atalanta


----------



## bmb (12 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Ho paurissima. Speriamo che la gobba non vinca sabato, sennò è finita.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



vediamo i cugini che fanno.. il cagliari un po lo temo, deve salvarsi..


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Maggio 2021)

la cosa positiva è che sia Genoa-Atalanta, sia Juve-Inter, sia Lazio-Roma si giocano sabato quindi sabato alle 23 si saprà esattamente cosa serve per la champions.

Domenica infatti giochiamo in posticipo alle 20.45 dopo tutte le altre, avremo più pressione si, ma speriamo anche la tranquillità di avere la certezza che basti una vittoria per lasciare il 200% in campo fino alla morte e di più.


----------



## Mika (12 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2334441 ha scritto:


> la cosa positiva è che sia Genoa-Atalanta, sia Juve-Inter, sia Lazio-Roma si giocano sabato quindi sabato alle 23 si saprà esattamente cosa serve per la champions.
> 
> Domenica infatti giochiamo in posticipo alle 20.45 dopo tutte le altre, avremo più pressione si, ma speriamo anche la tranquillità di avere la certezza che basti una vittoria per lasciare il 200% in campo fino alla morte e di più.



Vittoria Atalanta - vittoria Inter e pareggio Lazio e siamo in CL senza giocare.


----------



## Milo (12 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2334425 ha scritto:


> Ho paurissima. Speriamo che la gobba non vinca sabato, sennò è finita.



Se vinciamo tutti e 3 è comunque champions per noi


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2334425 ha scritto:


> Ho paurissima. Speriamo che la gobba non vinca sabato, sennò è finita.



Sicuramente vederli per 24 ore appaiati a 75 non sarebbe esattamente piacevole
Bisogna sperare che Conte si fissi con i record


----------



## David Drills (12 Maggio 2021)

Io francamente sono terrorizzato. In particolare mi terrorizza la vittoria del Benevento contro il Crotone ed il Cagliari che fa le barricate facendo magari un gol in contropiede. PAURA!


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Maggio 2021)

David Drills;2334467 ha scritto:


> Io francamente sono terrorizzato. In particolare mi terrorizza la vittoria del Benevento contro il Crotone ed il Cagliari che fa le barricate facendo magari un gol in contropiede. PAURA!



Se vince lo Spezia con il toro il Cagliari è matematicamente salvo


----------



## shevchampions (13 Maggio 2021)

carlocarlo;2334510 ha scritto:


> Se vince lo Spezia con il toro il Cagliari è matematicamente salvo



Ma perchè? I conti della mezzanotte


----------



## folletto (13 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2334441 ha scritto:


> la cosa positiva è che sia Genoa-Atalanta, sia Juve-Inter, sia Lazio-Roma si giocano sabato quindi sabato alle 23 si saprà esattamente cosa serve per la champions.
> 
> Domenica infatti giochiamo in posticipo alle 20.45 dopo tutte le altre, avremo più pressione si, ma speriamo anche la tranquillità di avere la certezza che basti una vittoria per lasciare il 200% in campo fino alla morte e di più.



Sta cosa che giochiamo dopo le altre può essere anche un vantaggio ma in caso di risultati non favorevoli per noi può essere un fattore negativo. Era meglio giocare in contemporanea come stasera con più tensione "giusta"


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Maggio 2021)

l'ultimo sforzo, forza ragazzi sfatiamo il tabù di san siro.


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2334411 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma è un caso remotissimo che avverrebbe solo se davvero si realizzasse tua una serie di risultati precisi.
> Si deciderà tutto alla prossima: Juve-Inter e Roma-Lazio



Con il sistema mai dire mai...


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Maggio 2021)

shevchampions;2334518 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè? I conti della mezzanotte



hai ragione, il toro ha una partita in meno


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2334402 ha scritto:


> Se arriviamo a 78 con Atalanta e Juventus noi la prendiamo in quel posto a meno che il Napoli si suicida contro la Fiorentina perdendo.



si ma è molto difficile dai. Significherebbe che perdono con il Genoa e poi vincono con noi, solo in quel caso. E non penso che vanno a perdere con un Genoa già salvo.


----------



## Mika (13 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2334653 ha scritto:


> si ma è molto difficile dai. Significherebbe che perdono con il Genoa e poi vincono con noi, solo in quel caso. E non penso che vanno a perdere con un Genoa già salvo.



Si, ovvio, il Genoa salvo, l'Atalanta passeggerà e non sono certo che la Juventus batta l'Inter. Ma è pur sempre un evento ancora possibile per quanto difficilissimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Maggio 2021)

cosa positiva. Giochiamo la sera e conosceremo già i risultati. Tifiamo tutti per Andonio & Team


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Vinciamo per distaccare le sofferenze di questi anni


----------



## davoreb (13 Maggio 2021)

Questa bisogna vincerla, siamo anche in un bel momento. E l'ultima spareggio simbolico con l'atlanta per il secondo posto.

Penso che la Juve la prossima la perde comunque.


----------



## FreddieM83 (13 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2334655 ha scritto:


> Si, ovvio, il Genoa salvo, l'Atalanta passeggerà e non sono certo che la Juventus batta l'Inter. Ma è pur sempre un evento ancora possibile per quanto difficilissimo.



Anche perchè l'Atalanta avrà la finale di coppa italia il mercoledi prima dell'ultima giornata. Se dovessero perdere con il Genoa dovrebbero poi giocarsi tutto nello scontro contro di noi, avendo l'obbligo di vincere, senza la possibilità di preparare adeguatamente la partita e con 90+ minuti nelle gambe. Contro un Milan, bene ricordarlo, in fiducia e in salute.
Onestamente, pur considerando i precedenti recenti ultra-favolrevoli, fossi atalantino sarei preoccupato da uno scenario del genere.

Per me chi rischia molto, arbitraggi dubbi compresi, è il Napoli a Firenze. Soprattutto se la Juve dovesse battere l'Inter.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Maggio 2021)

FreddieM83;2334774 ha scritto:


> Anche perchè l'Atalanta avrà la finale di coppa italia il mercoledi prima dell'ultima giornata. Se dovessero perdere con il Genoa dovrebbero poi giocarsi tutto nello scontro contro di noi, avendo l'obbligo di vincere, senza la possibilità di preparare adeguatamente la partita e con 90+ minuti nelle gambe. Contro un Milan, bene ricordarlo, in fiducia e in salute.
> Onestamente, pur considerando i precedenti recenti ultra-favolrevoli, fossi atalantino sarei preoccupato da uno scenario del genere.
> 
> Per me chi rischia molto, arbitraggi dubbi compresi, è il Napoli a Firenze. Soprattutto se la Juve dovesse battere l'Inter.



Anche per me il Napoli rischia, la Fiorentina mi sa che scenderà in campo col dente avvelenato dopo il 6-0 nel girone di andata.


----------



## Albijol (13 Maggio 2021)

Ma secondo voi gli orari li lasciano cosi? Cioè non mi sembra giusto che INter e Juve giochino prima di noi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Maggio 2021)

David Drills;2334467 ha scritto:


> Io francamente sono terrorizzato. In particolare mi terrorizza la vittoria del Benevento contro il Crotone ed il Cagliari che fa le barricate facendo magari un gol in contropiede. PAURA!



il cagliari giocherà per il pari e sputerà sangue se il benevento vincerà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Maggio 2021)

FreddieM83;2334774 ha scritto:


> Anche perchè l'Atalanta avrà la finale di coppa italia il mercoledi prima dell'ultima giornata. Se dovessero perdere con il Genoa dovrebbero poi giocarsi tutto nello scontro contro di noi, avendo l'obbligo di vincere, senza la possibilità di preparare adeguatamente la partita e con 90+ minuti nelle gambe. Contro un Milan, bene ricordarlo, in fiducia e in salute.
> Onestamente, pur considerando i precedenti recenti ultra-favolrevoli, fossi atalantino sarei preoccupato da uno scenario del genere.
> 
> Per me chi rischia molto, arbitraggi dubbi compresi, è il Napoli a Firenze. Soprattutto se la Juve dovesse battere l'Inter.



be il napoli ha rubato a chiunque quest'anno, l'arbitro lo terrei fuori...
la fiorentina comunque è salva....


----------



## unbreakable (13 Maggio 2021)

lle quattro coinvolte in zona retrocessione il cagliari è quello messo meglio..con un punto è matematicamente salvo..ma perchè diamine lo deve fare con il milan? che poi è tutto cominciato da cagliari con il debutto di zlatan mi fa pensare che sia un segno..
quando c'è un comodo genoa alla prossima..
comunque che il cagliari scenda gli analisti lo danno ad una possiblità che non supera l'1 percento..alla fine il benevento le dovrebbe vincere entrambe sia con crotone che con il toro..ed in caso di classifica avulsa, il cagliari è quella messa meglio in tutte le condizioni con un punto..ma penso proprio che il genoa sia abituato a fare ste cose..quindi non rompessero le scatole a noi


----------



## Simo98 (13 Maggio 2021)

Sabato alle 20.45 potremmo avere due scenari opposti (più tante variazioni di grigio)

1) L'inter pareggia/vince contro la Juve e il Benevento non vince -> ci basta un pareggio contro un Cagliari già salvo

2) La Juve vince, Atalanta perde, Napoli e Benevento vincono -> noi dobbiamo assolutamente vincere contro un Cagliari a rischio e fare punti con la dea all'ultima, oppure non ci qualifichiamo 

Potrebbe venirmi un infarto


----------



## FreddieM83 (13 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2334872 ha scritto:


> be il napoli ha rubato a chiunque quest'anno, l'arbitro lo terrei fuori...
> la fiorentina comunque è salva....



Infatti, il Napoli è nettamente in positivo con le “sviste” arbitrali. Il mio commento era riferito al fatto che da Torino potrebbero indirizzare la gara avendo individuato nei partenopei il cavallo su cui impostare la corsa champions.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Maggio 2021)

FreddieM83;2334957 ha scritto:


> Infatti, il Napoli è nettamente in positivo con le &#8220;sviste&#8221; arbitrali. Il mio commento era riferito al fatto che da Torino potrebbero indirizzare la gara avendo individuato nei partenopei il cavallo su cui impostare la corsa champions.



Secondo i napoletani gli arbitri come al solito hanno depredato loro di una miriade di punti. Vivono in un mondo tutto loro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2334965 ha scritto:


> Secondo i napoletani gli arbitri come al solito hanno depredato loro di una miriade di punti. Vivono in un mondo tutto loro.



Il Napoli deve ringraziare Pasqua con quel rigore clamoroso non dato su calcione di Bakayoko su Hernandez, altrimenti sarebbero fuori dalla lotta Champions.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2334921 ha scritto:


> Sabato alle 20.45 potremmo avere due scenari opposti (più tante variazioni di grigio)
> 
> 1) L'inter pareggia/vince contro la Juve e il Benevento non vince -> ci basta un pareggio contro un Cagliari già salvo
> 
> ...



Nel caso 1) bisogna anche che la Lazio non vinca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2334921 ha scritto:


> Sabato alle 20.45 potremmo avere due scenari opposti (più tante variazioni di grigio)
> 
> 1) L'inter pareggia/vince contro la Juve e il Benevento non vince -> ci basta un pareggio contro un Cagliari già salvo
> 
> ...



Dovranno inventarsi qualcosa per rimettere in gioco i gobbi. Non bisogna sottovalutare nessuna ipotesi.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2334983 ha scritto:


> Nel caso 1) bisogna anche che la Lazio non vinca



La Lazio non la considero più sinceramente 
Sono a -5 (contando come scontata la vittoria del Torino)


----------



## Mika (13 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2334984 ha scritto:


> Dovranno inventarsi qualcosa per rimettere in gioco i gobbi. Non bisogna sottovalutare nessuna ipotesi.



Io ho paura di una inchiappettata paurosa... ma tanto, con tutta l'eventuale vittoria contro il Cagliari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Maggio 2021)

FreddieM83;2334957 ha scritto:


> Infatti, il Napoli è nettamente in positivo con le &#8220;sviste&#8221; arbitrali. Il mio commento era riferito al fatto che da Torino potrebbero indirizzare la gara avendo individuato nei partenopei il cavallo su cui impostare la corsa champions.



non vedo la juve in grado, quest'anno. basta vedere la storia della ripetizione col napoli dove han dovuto vincere sul campo una partita che avrebbero dovuto avere a tavolino......

vediamo comunque. dei ladri non bisogna mai fidarsi.


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2334988 ha scritto:


> La Lazio non la considero più sinceramente
> Sono a -5 (contando come scontata la vittoria del Torino)



Non la consideri ma intanto se la Lazio vince a noi non basta un punto con il Cagliari, perché gli scontri diretti sono sfavorevoli.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2021)

*Le formazioni da SKY*

*Designato Massa. Al VAR Valeri.*


----------



## mark (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335249 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da SKY



Sicuramente non sarà una passeggiata, anzi sarà una battaglia. Speriamo di arrivare alla partita già in champions, ma in ogni caso dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335249 ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da SKY



*Designato Massa. Al VAR Valeri.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335273 ha scritto:


> *Designato Massa. Al VAR Valeri.*



Mamma mia Valeri..quello manco al VAR lo vedeva il rigore contro la Juve


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335249 ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da SKY*
> 
> *Designato Massa. Al VAR Valeri.*



Noi tranne Ibra siamo in formazione tipo.
Ultimo sforzo, bisogna vincere in ogni modo possibile.


----------



## Ambrole (14 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2334965 ha scritto:


> Secondo i napoletani gli arbitri come al solito hanno depredato loro di una miriade di punti. Vivono in un mondo tutto loro.



Quello è un problema comune ai tifosi di tutte le squadre


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335273 ha scritto:


> *Designato Massa. Al VAR Valeri.*



Non facile battere Valeri 2 volte in 7 giorni


----------



## kipstar (15 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335249 ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da SKY*
> 
> *Designato Massa. Al VAR Valeri.*



Forza ragazzi!


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335249 ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da SKY*
> 
> *Designato Massa. Al VAR Valeri.*



spero che i nostri giovani non sentano la pressione


----------



## unbreakable (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335736 ha scritto:


> .



a me massa sinceramente fa un pò paura ma non tanto per lui (mi ricordo il mani di de sciglio molto dubbio anzi inesistente al conad stadium)esperienza insegna che avere la juventus alle spalle non è mai una cosa bella..ci abbiamo perso uno scudetto con la fatal verona e anche altre squadre..
probabilmente ci proveranno a fermare il napoli, atalanta non credo figuriamoci gli fa troppo comodo come partner di mercato che vada in champions, ma se non dovesse accadere niente napoli a quel punto bisogna raddoppiare l'attenzione e non dare adito agli amici arbitri bianconeri (i soliti calvarese valeri massa fabbri mazzoleni..etc) di non poter attaccarci..perchè è un attimo passare dalla gioia champions a disputarci l'ingresso a bergamo con 5 diffidati..

sarò malizioso ma ma esperienza insegna e tutti gli abbracci che hanno scambiato negli anni i giocatori della juve con gli arbitri sono dati di fatto..ora è vero quest'anno hanno avuto meno favori arbitrali..ma io continuo a non fidarmi

detto questo se siamo superiori tecnicamente e dovremmo esserlo dobbiamo chiudere la pratica


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Giocarsela alla morte dal primo all'ultimo minuto.
Riprendiamoci sta Champions!


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Z A Z A';2336288 ha scritto:


> Giocarsela alla morte dal primo all'ultimo minuto.
> Riprendiamoci sta Champions!



Dopo la partita di oggi tra Juventus-inter aspettiamoci di tutto domani sera, dobbiamo chiuderla subito o ce la ladrano. Lottare contro la Juventus per un accesso in CL significa perdere in partenza anche se li batti sul campo.


----------



## Walker (15 Maggio 2021)

Intanto a quanto sembra (non ho ancora visto le immagini ma lo farò presto) ennesimo schifo al Cessum Stadium col solito tuffo di Cuadrado e rigore vincente alla fine per i ladroni.
C'era da aspettarselo.
Domani la vedo non dura, di più.
Il sistema non può consentire che la Rubentus resti fuori dalla Champions.
Una delle vittime sacrificali saremo o noi o il Napoli.
Io sono preparato al peggio.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Maggio 2021)

la mia previsione è questa 

domani vinciamo e chiudiamo la questione

ma se ci giochiamo tutto all'ultima in champions non ci andiamo

poi magari va male domani e si risolve tutto all'ultima (che andrebbe bene ugualmente)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Sono sfiduciato dopo stasera, non ho la minima speranza.
Occhio solo a non toccare nessun giocatore del Cagliari nella nostra area di rigore, non vedranno l'ora di fischiarci un paio di rigori contro per trascinare i ladri ******** in Champions.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

Dopo il rigore di poco fa a Torino c'è da aver paura.

Forza Milan


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2336325 ha scritto:


> Sono sfiduciato dopo stasera, non ho la minima speranza.
> Occhio solo a non toccare nessun giocatore del Cagliari nella nostra area di rigore, non vedranno l'ora di fischiarci un paio di rigori contro per trascinare i ladri ******** in Champions.



L'unica speranza sarebbe stravincere, perchè se la partita fosse in bilico diventeranno decisivi i fattori esterni


----------



## Kaw (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...


C'è solo la vittoria ragazzi, in caso di pareggio o sconfitta non usciamo vivi da Bergamo.
La pressione è massima, ma contro tutto e tutti dobbiamo prendere i 3 punti.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Maggio 2021)

L'unica speranza è che domani il Benevento perda col Crotone.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2021)

Entriamo in campo con la voglia delle ultime due, domani è la partita più importante dell'ultimo decennio


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2021)

Onestamente la vedo male.
Stanno spingendo... E quando spingono così e difficile uscirne indenni.
Ci fanno fuori a colpi di rigori.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Maggio 2021)

hiei87;2336339 ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza è che domani il Benevento perda col Crotone.



In realtà basta anche un pari tra Benevento e Crotone e il Cagliari si salva prima di giocare.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Maggio 2021)

i nostri sono giovanissimi, ho paura che sentano la pressione.. speriamo che ibra sia con loro negli spogliatoi a caricarli


----------



## Walker (15 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2336347 ha scritto:


> Onestamente la vedo male.
> Stanno spingendo... E quando spingono così e difficile uscirne indenni.
> Ci fanno fuori a colpi di rigori.


Ho appena visto le immagini del rigore decisivo assegnato ai ladri con tuffo con doppia rotazione di Cuadrado.
Io mi sto già mettendo l'anima in pace.
Siamo ai livelli dell'episodio di Muntari e Juliano-Ronaldo.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

hiei87;2336339 ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza è che domani il Benevento perda col Crotone.



Dobbiamo battere il Cagliari a prescindere dagli altri risultati. Non sarà facile? Probabile, ma bisogna dare il 100% e vincere.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2336353 ha scritto:


> In realtà basta anche un pari tra Benevento e Crotone e il Cagliari si salva prima di giocare.



Speriamo. Un Cagliari ancora non salvo sarà durissimo da battere. Con l'Atalanta sarebbe poi impossibile.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Walker;2336357 ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto le immagini del rigore decisivo assegnato ai ladri con tuffo con doppia rotazione di Cuadrado.
> Io mi sto già mettendo l'anima in pace.
> Siamo ai livelli dell'episodio di Muntari e Juliano-Ronaldo.



Almeno ci abbiamo creduto, ci siamo tolti qualche soddisfazione, ma contro di loro non si può mai giocare alla pari. Mai!


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

hiei87;2336375 ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Un Cagliari ancora non salvo sarà durissimo da battere. Con l'Atalanta sarebbe poi impossibile.



L'Atalanta è già in CL. Qualche possibilità in più di batterli c'è 
Resta comunque fondamentale vincere domani, anche di culo non mi interessa
In rigorino all'82 sullo 0-0 e siamo tutti felici


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

Io resto convinto che domani avremo una partita vera, che il Cagliari farà onestamente la sua parte, com'è giusto, e che la vinceremo.
I ladri stanno facendo la corsa sul Napoli, non su di noi, sarà a Firenze che si vedranno cose inenarrabili.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2336382 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta è già in CL. Qualche possibilità in più di batterli c'è
> Resta comunque fondamentale vincere domani, anche di culo non mi interessa
> In rigorino all'82 sullo 0-0 e siamo tutti felici



No per carità..
Al minuto 82 mi auguro di essere già in vantaggio almeno di 3 goal.

Perchè magari un rigorino o una cappellata di qualcuno ci può anche stare,quindi meglio non rischiare 
Soprattutto se il napoli domani a mezzogiorno dovesse vincere


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2021)

A Cagliari e a Bergamo arriveranno Maxi bonus direttamente da Torino.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2336392 ha scritto:


> A Cagliari e a Bergamo arriveranno Maxi bonus direttamente da Torino.



Scontatissimo. Spero che i ragazzi facciano la partita perfetta se no siamo fuori.


----------



## Baba (15 Maggio 2021)

Non vedo l&#8217;ora che finiscano queste 2 partite. Dalla prossima stagione proverò a seguire il Milan con più distacco, senza farmi coinvolgere troppo. Se continuo così finirà che mi rovino la salute per niente


----------



## hiei87 (15 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2336382 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta è già in CL. Qualche possibilità in più di batterli c'è
> Resta comunque fondamentale vincere domani, anche di culo non mi interessa
> In rigorino all'82 sullo 0-0 e siamo tutti felici



Chiaro. Quel 4° posto lo meritiamo già per quanto fatto vedere finora.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2336386 ha scritto:


> Io resto convinto che domani avremo una partita vera, che il Cagliari farà onestamente la sua parte, com'è giusto, e che la vinceremo.
> I ladri stanno facendo la corsa sul Napoli, non su di noi, sarà a Firenze che si vedranno cose inenarrabili.



Ma la fanno sia sul Napoli che su di noi, se gli viene bene colpiscono a Firenze altrimenti ci provano la sera....


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Domani di riffa o di raffa. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2021)

Il sicario in sala var è quello giusto


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Lo dico adesso, 24h prima.

Nel caso domani succedesse qualcosa di strano e nessuno parlasse, per me Maldini è MORTO (a Cazzidis non frega nulla a prescindere).


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2336425 ha scritto:


> Lo dico adesso, 24h prima.
> 
> Nel caso domani succedesse qualcosa di strano e nessuno parlasse, per me Maldini è MORTO (a Cazzidis non frega nulla a prescindere).



E anche se dovesse parlare cosa credi che cambierà?
Dal 2011 che la juve ruba, tutti si indignano i giorni dopo, allenatori/dirigenti si lamentano in TV ma non succede nulla
Vigorito la scorsa si è messo a parlare di complotti in conferenza stampa e credi sia servito a qualcosa?
Finché gli arbitri restano una categoria protetta, non parlano in TV, non rilasciano interviste, finché nessuno dall'alto questiona il loro ruolo nulla cambierà


----------



## Simo98 (15 Maggio 2021)

Consiglio a tutti per non farsi il fegato amaro domani
Scommettete 20 euro sul 2x domani e vincete 200 euro circa
Se il Milan vince saremo felicissimi, se perde punti quantomeno una minuscola consolazione 
Alla fine è un gioco e come tale va considerato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2021)

Più che l'arbitro o la VAR, che entreranno in gioco solo in caso di risultato in equilibrio, io temo i premi partita al Cagliari distribuiti dall'ovino.
Noi soffriamo molto queste squadre medio-piccole che giocano con il coltello tra i denti come se fossero in finale di Champions.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2336353 ha scritto:


> In realtà basta anche un pari tra Benevento e Crotone e il Cagliari si salva prima di giocare.



per me o fanno vincere il benevento o hanno il 1000% di certezza che il cagliari giocherà alla morte.
anzi forse entrambe. la juve la valigetta l'ha già consegnata.

se il napoli batte la fiore poi ha solo il verona, quindi domani sera sarà l'ultima spiaggia per tagliarci fuori e ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## Walker (15 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2336440 ha scritto:


> E anche se dovesse parlare cosa credi che cambierà?
> Dal 2011 che la juve ruba, tutti si indignano i giorni dopo, allenatori/dirigenti si lamentano in TV ma non succede nulla
> Vigorito la scorsa si è messo a parlare di complotti in conferenza stampa e credi sia servito a qualcosa?
> Finché gli arbitri restano una categoria protetta, non parlano in TV, non rilasciano interviste, finché nessuno dall'alto questiona il loro ruolo nulla cambierà


Dal 2011???
Dal 1911 forse intendevi dire...


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336467 ha scritto:


> Più che l'arbitro o la VAR, che entreranno in gioco solo in caso di risultato in equilibrio, io temo i premi partita al Cagliari distribuiti dall'ovino.
> Noi soffriamo molto queste squadre medio-piccole che giocano con il coltello tra i denti come se fossero in finale di Champions.



All'ovino basta che il Napoli non vinca a Firenze, poi è tranquillo perché farà man bassa a Bologna, dove hanno già sbaraccato tutto per l'estate e sono in vacanza sotto l'ombrellone. Per questo credo che farà all-in su Abisso e Chiffi domani.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2336425 ha scritto:


> Lo dico adesso, 24h prima.
> 
> Nel caso domani succedesse qualcosa di strano e nessuno parlasse, per me Maldini è MORTO (a Cazzidis non frega nulla a prescindere).



dovrebbero parlare ORA per non far accadere quel qualcosa.

anche dopo sarà tardi (e comunque, nel caso, non parleranno neanche dopo).


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2336481 ha scritto:


> All'ovino basta che il Napoli non vinca a Firenze, poi è tranquillo perché farà man bassa a Bologna, dove hanno già sbaraccato tutto per l'estate e sono in vacanza sotto l'ombrellone. Per questo credo che farà all-in su Abisso e Chiffi domani.



è più comoda, come orario sarebbe meno pubblicizzata. però loro sono molto più forti di noi mediaticamente.


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Maggio 2021)

vado controcorrente e penso che la vittoria della juve alla fine possa anche aiutarci psicologicamente: se con un pareggio entravi in un meccanismo psicologico contorto (ci basta un pari... biscotto col cagliari che cosi si salva... è praticamente fatta... ecc) ora con una loro vittoria mentalmente la situazione è molto chiara: Serve necessariamente una vittoria.

Non facile, non banale, ma la situazione è chiara: Se vinci sei in champions dopo 9 anni.
Forza ragazzi, pronti via e a mille verso l'obiettivo! Cattivi e focalizzati! Forza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2336408 ha scritto:


> Ma la fanno sia sul Napoli che su di noi, se gli viene bene colpiscono a Firenze altrimenti ci provano la sera....



Uno dei problemi del calcio attuale è anche la mancanza della contemporaneità delle partite. Eviterebbe un sacco di combine, calcoli strani e ladrate varie.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Maggio 2021)

non ho capito se col napoli a scontri diretti siamo in vantaggio noi o loro..


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2021)

Madonna, Milan Cagliari è la nostra partita più importante degli ultimi 5 anni.
Dai zio povero!


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2336529 ha scritto:


> non ho capito se col napoli a scontri diretti siamo in vantaggio noi o loro..



Noi


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2336529 ha scritto:


> non ho capito se col napoli a scontri diretti siamo in vantaggio noi o loro..



Davanti noi, come contro la Juve. Vincere domani obiettivamente è champions, poi non che sia facile, ogni decisione arbitrale borderline domani sera sarà contro di noi, si sa.


----------



## Marco T. (15 Maggio 2021)

Però Ragazzi apriamo da un 3 a 0 ed u 7 a 0 vedo troppo pessimismo e paura in giro. Domani la ladrata la faranno alle spese dell Napoli


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Marco T.;2336557 ha scritto:


> Però Ragazzi apriamo da un 3 a 0 ed u 7 a 0 vedo troppo pessimismo e paura in giro. Domani la ladrata la faranno alle spese dell Napoli



Voglio essere ottimista, sulla carta non c'è storia, se giochiamo come sappiamo la portiamo a casa. Forza Milan!


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2336556 ha scritto:


> Davanti noi, come contro la Juve. Vincere domani obiettivamente è champions, poi non che sia facile, ogni decisione arbitrale borderline domani sera sarà contro di noi, si sa.



ok grazie, temevo un po perchè abbiamo una vittoria a testa.. loro giocano prima di noi, una loro vittoria ci metterebbe un casino di pressione addosso


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Maggio 2021)

,


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



*Come sempre, NO quote = messaggio eliminato*


----------



## gabri65 (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...




Io non sono per niente fiducioso. Spero di ravvedermi.

Dopo stasera si va a ruota libera, questi ti possono rubare il portafogli mentre la polizia ti tiene fermo. Non mi meraviglierebbe se, nel caso andassimo a pari punti, approvassero una legge dell'ultim'ora che vede la juve scavalcarci perché darle 0-3 in casa non sta bene e vale 2 punti invece di 3.

Ma non ve ne sarà bisogno, secondo me ci fanno fuori prima, con il Cagliari. In caso c'è l'Atalanta.


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Dopo oggi la vedo nerissima... speriamo che Rebic tiri e segni 3 gol ancora da 20 metri o ci annulleranno di tutto domani.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Pensavo già da prima di oggi che dovevamo vincerle entrambe.
Ovviamente la cosa si è rafforzata. 

Domani dobbiamo impallinarli come con il Toro, altrimenti la partita verrà sicuramente aggiustata a favore dei ladri torinesi.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Spera venga presto domani sera. Chiudere la pratica!


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Ho addosso un'ansia assurda... Forza Milan


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



spero veramente di non dover soffrire per 90 minuti, o peggio, ritrovarsi a dover vincere a bergamo. domani è una finale. dobbiamo giocarla al 110%


----------



## Ambrole (16 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2336512 ha scritto:


> vado controcorrente e penso che la vittoria della juve alla fine possa anche aiutarci psicologicamente: se con un pareggio entravi in un meccanismo psicologico contorto (ci basta un pari... biscotto col cagliari che cosi si salva... è praticamente fatta... ecc) ora con una loro vittoria mentalmente la situazione è molto chiara: Serve necessariamente una vittoria.
> 
> Non facile, non banale, ma la situazione è chiara: Se vinci sei in champions dopo 9 anni.
> Forza ragazzi, pronti via e a mille verso l'obiettivo! Cattivi e focalizzati! Forza.



facile che finiremo per scoprirci troppo per provare a vincerla e la perderemo. 
così potranno anche dire che il regalo alla juve è ininfluente e saremmo stati superati lo stesso.
è la nostra specialità prenderla nell'ano e fare anche la figura dei pirla.

al di la dell'arbitro non sarebbe stato comunque facile vincere domani sera.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336605 ha scritto:


> facile che finiremo per scoprirci troppo per provare a vincerla e la perderemo.
> così potranno anche dire che il regalo alla juve è ininfluente e saremmo stati superati lo stesso.
> è la nostra specialità prenderla nell'ano e fare anche la figura dei pirla.
> 
> al di la dell'arbitro non sarebbe stato comunque facile vincere domani sera.



Boh vedo che molti parlano di regalo alla.juve, a me è sembrato tutt'altro che un arbitraggio favorevole alla juve


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Maggio 2021)

Pungiglione;2336591 ha scritto:


> Ho addosso un'ansia assurda... Forza Milan



Forzaaaa raga   oggi dobbiamo tornare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Comunque Massa è quello che fischiò un rigore ai pagliacci bianconeri al 97' su "fallo" di mano di De Sciglio a mezzo centimetro di distanza da non mi ricordo chi.
Poi non capisco perchè ci ricapita Valeri a distanza di una settimana, stavolta al var.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Raryof (16 Maggio 2021)

Spero che Paolo parli nello spogliatoio e gli spieghi che con i sicari c'è poco da scherzare.


----------



## Masanijey (16 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Oggi resta solo da capire se il padrino colpirà alle 12.30 o alle 20.45.
Doveva essere una domenica di sport e di calcio ma me l'hanno completamente rovinata.
Sento puzza di fregatura lontano un km.
Chissà cosa stanno preparando e chi subirà l'attentato.


Finire quinta oggi per la juve sarebbe peggio che perdere lo scudetto in questi nove anni di fila.
Lo scudetto dei conti è la partecipazione fissa e sistematica alla champions.
Una juve oggi senza gli introiti della coppa non so che fine farebbe.
Questo ancora non è entrato in testa a troppi....


----------



## Cantastorie (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336642 ha scritto:


> Oggi resta solo da capire se il padrino colpirà alle 12.30 o alle 20.45.
> Doveva essere una domenica di sport e di calcio ma me l'hanno completamente rovinata.
> Sento puzza di fregatura lontano un km.
> Chissà cosa stanno preparando e chi subirà l'attentato.
> ...



L'unica cosa positiva è che al Cagliari per salvarsi basta un punto tra oggi e in casa con il Genoa (già salvo)...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Cantastorie;2336654 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa positiva è che al Cagliari per salvarsi basta un punto tra oggi e in casa con il Genoa (già salvo)...



Non mi preoccupa tanto la classifica del cagliari quanto la vicinanza della società sarda alla juve e il fatto che alla juve serva un nostro passo falso.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335249 ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da SKY*
> 
> *Designato Massa. Al VAR Valeri.*



comunque voglio provare a essere un attimo positivo
- se la juve avesse voluto farci fuori perchè farci vincere così comodamente al conad stadium ed addirittura ribaltare la situazione scontri diretti? 
- Monociglio ha detto che c'era unità di intenti con gazosa e zhang (non a caso erano tutti d'accordo con la superlega)
- quest'anno ci hanno accordato un numero alto di rigori (tutti meritevoli tranne un paio)
- vinciamo con il cagliari a milano tipo dagli anni 90
- il cagliari è spesso significato passerella per molti nostri traguardi 
- le ragazze sono entrate in champion's ergo se non volevano entrarci le eliminavano prima..non penso ci sia un disegno contro il milan

--------------------------------------------------------------------

- la juventus ha qualche giocatore in orbita cagliari i vari cerri pellegrini rugani..come qualcuno ha già detto occhio a sta gente
- occhio amassa e a valeri che che in coppia potrebbero creare le condizioni per effettuare un crimine perfetto
- occhio pure a qualche nostro giocatore che non si sa se si è trovato un accredito sul c/C bancario come accade nei campetti di leghe minori (la procedura è sempre la stessa ti compro per giocare male )
- pavoletti è come destro scarso come la fame , ma quando ci vedono ci fanno male
- occhio pure a simeone come dimenticarsi la tripletta che tolse lo scudo al napoli
- il cagliari fece schifo sia all'andata che al ritorno con la juve..proprio zeor impegno
- occhio al fattore psicologico la contemporaneità tolta se vince vincono pure napoli e benevento, diventa un mattone pesante per la psicologia dei nostri ragazzi giovani
- non prendiamo gol da tre partite..occhio pure a sta cosa..

detto questo forza milan e riportateci in champion's ..


----------



## Simo98 (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336642 ha scritto:


> Oggi resta solo da capire se il padrino colpirà alle 12.30 o alle 20.45.
> Doveva essere una domenica di sport e di calcio ma me l'hanno completamente rovinata.
> Sento puzza di fregatura lontano un km.
> Chissà cosa stanno preparando e chi subirà l'attentato.
> ...



Il Napoli è devastante e vincerebbero pure con 2 rigori inventati a sfavore
Per quanto riguarda noi se giochiamo come contro la Juve e Cagliari non c'è storia

La cosa che mi preoccupa di più non è tanto un rigore nostro negato o uno inventato dato a loro, ci sarà tempo per recuperare. Mi inquieta un eventuale espulsione inventata, diretta o somma di gialli, che ci taglierebbe le gambe


----------



## Cantastorie (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336655 ha scritto:


> Non mi preoccupa tanto la classifica del cagliari quanto la vicinanza della società sarda alla juve e il fatto che alla juve serva un nostro passo falso.



Certo, del resto sono un po' tutte in orbita Juve... E non mi aspetto certo un trattamento di favore, però i giocatori stessi (del Cagliari) sanno che l'ultima partita non vedrà i giocatori del Genoa con il coltello tra i denti...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2336660 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli è devastante e vincerebbero pure con 2 rigori inventati a sfavore
> Per quanto riguarda noi se giochiamo come contro la Juve e Cagliari non c'è storia
> 
> La cosa che mi preoccupa di più non è tanto un rigore nostro negato o uno inventato dato a loro, ci sarà tempo per recuperare. Mi inquieta un eventuale espulsione inventata, diretta o somma di gialli, che ci taglierebbe le gambe



Ma infatti le partite si indirizzano coi falli e gialli inventati e con un atteggiamento arbitrale che innervosisce i giocatori.
I rigori inventati, tipo quello di ieri, sono le mosse disperate e dell'ultimo minuto.

Ci accorgeremo da subito se l'arbitro è un sicario, lo capiremo da come si accanirà contro bennacer, kessie e altri.
Alla fine basta rifilare un giallo dopo 15' per indirizzare una partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Cantastorie;2336666 ha scritto:


> Certo, del resto sono un po' tutte in orbita Juve... E non mi aspetto certo un trattamento di favore, però i giocatori stessi (del Cagliari) sanno che l'ultima partita non vedrà i giocatori del Genoa con il coltello tra i denti...



Se arriva la chiamata da torino la dirigenza del cagliari promette un premio partita per la partita di oggi e la salvezza ottenuta da oggi sta certo che quelli del cagliari sputeranno sangue in campo per batterci .
Se poi il dodicesimo uomo loro è l'arbitro non se ne esce vivi.
E magari a fine anno a cagliari da torino arriveranno due rugani in prestito...


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336667 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti le partite si indirizzano coi falli e gialli inventati e con un atteggiamento arbitrale che innervosisce i giocatori.
> I rigori inventati, tipo quello di ieri, sono le mosse disperate e dell'ultimo minuto.
> 
> Ci accorgeremo da subito se l'arbitro è un sicario, lo capiremo da come si accanirà contro bennacer, kessie e altri.
> Alla fine basta rifilare un giallo dopo 15' per indirizzare una partita.



Pienamente d'accordo,dovranno essere bravi i nostri a tenere la bocca chiusa,ma se dovessi giocarmi un'espulsione tra i nostri non esiterei a puntare su Rebic.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336642 ha scritto:


> Oggi resta solo da capire se il padrino colpirà alle 12.30 o alle 20.45.
> Doveva essere una domenica di sport e di calcio ma me l'hanno completamente rovinata.
> Sento puzza di fregatura lontano un km.
> Chissà cosa stanno preparando e chi subirà l'attentato.
> ...



È molto più facile, a mio parere, colpire alle 12.30.
Giocarsela sporca contro un Milan che nelle ultime due partite ha subito 0 gol e ne ha fatti 10 comporta troppi rischi. Invece il Napoli è la preda perfetta.
Partita ad orario strano, Florentia tenuta viva nei nervi dalla furia di Commisso in TV, tanti giocatori viola che sognano di giocare altrove e nuovi contratti, Abisso e Chiffi... si può colpire coi soliti metodi in modo scientifico.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2336674 ha scritto:


> Pienamente d'accordo,dovranno essere bravi i nostri a tenere la bocca chiusa,ma se dovessi giocarmi un'espulsione tra i nostri non esiterei a puntare su Rebic.



Vi racconto questo aneddoto :

Anni fa giocavo un campionato dilettantistico, mancavano poche giornate alla fine e ci capita uno scontro diretto che ci poteva permettere di arrivare ai play-off.
Vincere quella partita per noi voleva dire sorpasso in classifica e a quel punto avremmo solo dovuto badare a conservare la posizione nelle restanti giornate in calendario.

Prepariamo la partita nello spogliatoio, poi usciamo per il riscaldamento.
L'arbitro ci chiama per il riconoscimento pre-gara.


A un certo punto, lasciandoci tutti di sasso, l'arbitro dichiara che oggi teneva per noi.
Aveva un conto in sospeso con gli avversari e voleva fargliela pagare.

Inizia la partita e l'arbitro i falli metà e metà li fischia tutti a favore nostro. Gli avversari iniziano a protestare.
Volano i primi gialli e iniziano le prime proteste. Scatta il primo rosso a metà primo tempo.
Partita truccata e indirizzata in modo chirurgico.
Quel giorno vincemmo e io me ne vergognai profondamente , in campo eravamo 22 *******. L'unico protagonista fu l'arbitro che si regalò la sua giornata di gloria e di vendetta.

E parliamo di campionato dilettanti.
Ti immagini in serie A cosa ci voglia a indirizzare il destino di una gara con gente che al primo dettaglio a favore ti fa gol??


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2336675 ha scritto:


> È molto più facile, a mio parere, colpire alle 12.30.
> Giocarsela sporca contro un Milan che nelle ultime due partite ha subito 0 gol e ne ha fatti 10 comporta troppi rischi. Invece il Napoli è la preda perfetta.
> Partita ad orario strano, Florentia tenuta viva nei nervi dalla furia di Commisso in TV, tanti giocatori viola che sognano di giocare altrove e nuovi contratti, Abisso e Chiffi... si può colpire coi soliti metodi in modo scientifico.



Ecco, lo sfogo di commisso mi puzza parecchio.
E occhio anche al riscatto di chiesa : pare che per essere esercitato servano tre condizioni.
Una è la juve qualificata in champions. 
Non ne sono certo ma ho letto qualcosa del genere....


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336685 ha scritto:


> Vi racconto questo aneddoto :
> 
> Anni fa giocavo un campionato dilettantistico, mancavano poche giornate alla fine e ci capita uno scontro diretto che ci poteva permettere di arrivare ai play-off.
> Vincere quella partita per noi voleva dire sorpasso in classifica e a quel punto avremmo solo dovuto badare a conservare la posizione nelle restanti giornate in calendario.
> ...



Conosco certe dinamiche,le ho vissute pure io,immagina in serie A dove una qualifica in Champions sposta 70-80 mln.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Ho grande fiducia nei nostri ragazzi e la Champions quest'anno, STRAmeritata, non ce la toglie nessuno.
Fiero di tifare Milan.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336671 ha scritto:


> Se arriva la chiamata da torino la dirigenza del cagliari promette un premio partita per la partita di oggi e la salvezza ottenuta da oggi sta certo che quelli del cagliari sputeranno sangue in campo per batterci .
> Se poi il dodicesimo uomo loro è l'arbitro non se ne esce vivi.
> E magari a fine anno a cagliari da torino arriveranno due rugani in prestito...



Se pensi che le cose stiano così, mi chiedo cosa segui a fare il calcio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

ho una ansia terribile, fino a stasera esplodo


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2336693 ha scritto:


> Se pensi che le cose stiano così, mi chiedo cosa segui a fare il calcio



Perchè a me piace il gioco, il lato tecnico-tattico e quindi me lo faccio andare bene oltre tutto il resto.
E poi amo follemente il milan.

Ma di sport, valori e correttezza vi è poco o nulla.

La giocata tecnica è l'unico dettaglio che ancora mi fa amare questo gioco.

Fosse per il resto lo avrei mollato già da anni...


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Dai dai dai. Serve un ultimo sforzo. Forza ragazzi.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336697 ha scritto:


> Perchè a me piace il gioco, il lato tecnico-tattico e quindi me lo faccio andare bene oltre tutto il resto.
> E poi amo follemente il milan.
> 
> Ma di sport, valori e correttezza vi è poco o nulla.
> ...



Ma.scusa, a tuo parere la Juve ieri è stata favorita dall'arbitraggio?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2336700 ha scritto:


> Ma.scusa, a tuo parere la Juve ieri è stata favorita dall'arbitraggio?



Ti serve il mio parere per un fatto oggettivo?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336685 ha scritto:


> Vi racconto questo aneddoto :
> 
> Anni fa giocavo un campionato dilettantistico, mancavano poche giornate alla fine e ci capita uno scontro diretto che ci poteva permettere di arrivare ai play-off.
> Vincere quella partita per noi voleva dire sorpasso in classifica e a quel punto avremmo solo dovuto badare a conservare la posizione nelle restanti giornate in calendario.
> ...



Andava denunciato


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Non so voi, ma sono già teso per stasera ahahhaha


----------



## sion (16 Maggio 2021)

ma chi ci arriva a stasera vivo...boh


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



La devo vedere dallo smartphone perché non sono a casa. Stasera già capirei poco, figurati dal cell. Forza ragazzi su!


----------



## Davidoff (16 Maggio 2021)

Preparate la vaselina, dopo la performance di ieri mi pare chiaro che "qualcuno" debba arrivare quarto a ogni costo.


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

Che puzza sta partita, che puzza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336671 ha scritto:


> Se arriva la chiamata da torino la dirigenza del cagliari promette un premio partita per la partita di oggi e la salvezza ottenuta da oggi sta certo che quelli del cagliari sputeranno sangue in campo per batterci .
> Se poi il dodicesimo uomo loro è l'arbitro non se ne esce vivi.
> E magari a fine anno a cagliari da torino arriveranno due rugani in prestito...



il cagliari sarà il siena dei tempi d'oro indipendentemente dalla salvezza. questo è certissimissimo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

proveranno qualsiasi cosa per mandarli in Champions. Tra noi e il Napoli si rischia alla grande


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Walker (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...


Ogni riferimento a discorsi storici è puramente casuale, ma una cosa è certa...." La parola d'ordine è una sola... VINCERE !!!"


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



La vedo male male stasera, ma proprio ladrata modello Fatal Verona o Furto goal Muntari.


----------



## Baba (16 Maggio 2021)

Sono a rischio infarto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Non giocare in simultanea questa partita è un handicap non da poco. Se non sblocchiamo presto il risultato o per sfiga becchiamo un gol casuale si rischia nervosismo


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336770 ha scritto:


> il cagliari sarà il siena dei tempi d'oro indipendentemente dalla salvezza. questo è certissimissimo.



Incubi.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Maggio 2021)

dipende solo da noi. forza ragazzi!!


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Bisogna fare almeno 3 gol


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

io non avrò le palle di vederla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Dipende solo da noi. Se stasera non la chiudiamo, siamo messi malissimo


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Abbiamo avuto le palle di vivere e vedere finali e semifinali di Champions contro gobbi e melme. 

Cosa volete che sia Milan - Cagliari? Una passeggiata. Daje.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Forza Milan!
Oggi voglio una grande partita di tutti!


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2336943 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto le palle di vivere e vedere finali e semifinali di Champions contro gobbi e melme.
> 
> Cosa volete che sia Milan - Cagliari? Una passeggiata. Daje.



Vorrei avere il tuo ottimisto Admin. Se non volessero spingere la Juventus in CL ieri non avrebbero dato quel rigore. Quando si inizia un piano si porta sempre a termine. Il Napoli ha vinto, siamo noi quelli che verranno penalizzati.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2336946 ha scritto:


> Vorrei avere il tuo ottimisto Admin. Se non volessero spingere la Juventus in CL ieri non avrebbero dato quel rigore. Quando si inizia un piano si porta sempre a termine. Il Napoli ha vinto, siamo noi quelli che verranno penalizzati.



Raga su però. Fino a stasera non possiamo fare così. Mamma mia.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi proviamo a concentrarci sul Crotone,magari tira via un punto e il Cagliari è salvo già in albergo.


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...






Andreas89;2336951 ha scritto:


> Raga su però. Fino a stasera non possiamo fare così. Mamma mia.





SoloMVB;2336961 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi proviamo a concentrarci sul Crotone,magari tira via un punto e il Cagliari è salvo già in albergo.




Perché ste cose le ho viste tante volte quando ci sono i gobbi di mezzo. E' la prassi. Sono realista. O facciamo la partita perfetta e 3-0 per noi a fine primo tempo o sono cavoli.

Per chi crede che se il Benevento perda o pareggi (ci sono 5 punti tra Benevento e Cagliari) i sardi non giocheranno con il coltello tra i denti faccia prima a desistere del pensiero. Il Cagliari è vicino alla Juventus e al sistema. La mazzetta da Torino (vedasi anche Fiorentina) è arrivata. Saranno come il Siena dell'ultima volta che ci siamo qualificati.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2336963 ha scritto:


> Perché ste cose le ho viste tante volte quando ci sono i gobbi di mezzo. E' la prassi. Sono realista. O facciamo la partita perfetta e 3-0 per noi a fine primo tempo o sono cavoli.
> 
> Per chi crede che se il Benevento perda o pareggi (ci sono 5 punti tra Benevento e Cagliari) i sardi non giocheranno con il coltello tra i denti faccia prima a desistere del pensiero. Il Cagliari è vicino alla Juventus e al sistema. La mazzetta da Torino (vedasi anche Fiorentina) è arrivata. Saranno come il Siena dell'ultima volta che ci siamo qualificati.



Lo so,era solo un invito a tanti tifosi ipertesi a provare a distendersi un po' ma so che non è facile.


----------



## Marco T. (16 Maggio 2021)

Sta solo a noi. Non scherziamo dai, dipende solo da noi chi ca22o e il cagliari? Vogliamo andare in champions e abbuam paura dell cagliari? 3 a 0 e palla a centro siamo il Milan


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Maggio 2021)

Sono agitato ovviamente. Per noi è un'occasione ghiotta.
Speriamo bene. 
Dovessimo vincere oggi mi faccio andare benissimo questa bella vittoria del Napoli che manda giú i gobbi.

Sarà importante passare in vantaggio sia dal punto di vista tattico, che per stemperare la tensione.
Poi, dopo essere andati avanti di un paio di gol, evitiamo cavolate e cerchiamo di correre il minor rischio possibile.
Possiamo farcela!


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2336937 ha scritto:


> Dipende solo da noi. Se stasera non la chiudiamo, siamo messi malissimo



A me sta bene che il Cagliari si impegni, dovrebbe essere sempre così.
Pretendo però che sia una partita regolare, solo che è già stata falsata la partita di ieri.


----------



## Kaw (16 Maggio 2021)

Io dico solo questo, non sarà una partita banale, non facciamo 3-0 in scioltezza e poi in gestione.
Sarà sudata e non mancheranno gli episodi, bisognerà avere cuore e carattere.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2336963 ha scritto:


> Perché ste cose le ho viste tante volte quando ci sono i gobbi di mezzo. E' la prassi. Sono realista. O facciamo la partita perfetta e 3-0 per noi a fine primo tempo o sono cavoli.
> 
> Per chi crede che se il Benevento perda o pareggi (ci sono 5 punti tra Benevento e Cagliari) i sardi non giocheranno con il coltello tra i denti faccia prima a desistere del pensiero. Il Cagliari è vicino alla Juventus e al sistema. La mazzetta da Torino (vedasi anche Fiorentina) è arrivata. Saranno come il Siena dell'ultima volta che ci siamo qualificati.



Quindi il Cagliari che si salva prima di giocare lo stesso giocherebbe alla morte, perché la Juve obbligherebbe loro a farlo?


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*[
> 
> ...




Grandissima fiducia nei nostri ragazzi, nel nostro cuore e nel nostro periodo di forma.
Non ci ferma il Cagliari, questo è sicuro.
A stasera, Forza Milan!


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Io mi vergognerei ad essere juventino, anzi non potrei mai esserlo.
Per mentalità, preferisco meno vittorie ma meritate... che poi, in Europa abbiamo vinto molto di più, là dove il sistema Juventus non c'è (anche se pure la Uefa mafieggia).


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Maggio 2021)

L'unico modo per vincere sta partita è domionare in lungo e in largo.
Temo purtroppo che se la mettiamo sul piano della lotta e degli episodi non ci permetteranno mai di vincerla.
Purtroppo la Juventus fuori dalla Champions League non è un'opzione fattibile in Italia, temo che la vittima designata saremo noi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Maggio 2021)

Marco T.;2336557 ha scritto:


> Però Ragazzi apriamo da un 3 a 0 ed u 7 a 0 vedo troppo pessimismo e paura in giro. Domani la ladrata la faranno alle spese dell Napoli



Visto che sono stati migliori di tutto..
Il giro salta è tocca a noi.. speriamo di resistere
Forza Milan!! Ci sarà da arrabbiarci stasera
perché siamo la vittima designata! 
Il Milan in CL sarebbe anche peggio x loro


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2337010 ha scritto:


> Quindi il Cagliari che si salva prima di giocare lo stesso giocherebbe alla morte, perché la Juve obbligherebbe loro a farlo?



E' stato fatto dal Siena (già retrocesso) quando la Fiorentina ha promesso 10M di premio anni fa.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2337023 ha scritto:


> E' stato fatto dal Siena (già retrocesso) quando la Fiorentina ha promesso 10M di premio anni fa.



Per me l'impegno è la normalità.
È lo scansarsi con gli altri che mi dà fastidio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2336700 ha scritto:


> Ma.scusa, a tuo parere la Juve ieri è stata favorita dall'arbitraggio?



Io perdo fiducia nel genere umano dopo queste affermazioni..
Infatti il mondo sta andando a rotoli.. quindi sono nel giusto!
Mi cadono le braccia veramente.. e mi dispiace farlo presente


----------



## Jino (16 Maggio 2021)

Il Cagliari non ci regalerà nulla, com'è giusto che sia. Sudiamocela questa sera, e godiamocela.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Io di solito sono pessimista di natura, a volte anche catastrofista, ma stranamente sono tranquillo per stasera, anche dopo la ladrata epocale dei gobbi.



Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Dopo questo video pretendo il 5-0 oggi!!!

[video=youtube;fqgs5PJOLl0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqgs5PJOLl0[/video]

Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2337060 ha scritto:


> Dopo questo video pretendo il 5-0 oggi!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;fqgs5PJOLl0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqgs5PJOLl0[/video]
> 
> Forza ragazzi!!!



Pronti a mostrare il nostro fuoco con il primo piano dell'occhio di Leao, mmm insomma


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2336963 ha scritto:


> Perché ste cose le ho viste tante volte quando ci sono i gobbi di mezzo. E' la prassi. Sono realista. O facciamo la partita perfetta e 3-0 per noi a fine primo tempo o sono cavoli.
> 
> Per chi crede che se il Benevento perda o pareggi (ci sono 5 punti tra Benevento e Cagliari) i sardi non giocheranno con il coltello tra i denti faccia prima a desistere del pensiero. Il Cagliari è vicino alla Juventus e al sistema. La mazzetta da Torino (vedasi anche Fiorentina) è arrivata. Saranno come il Siena dell'ultima volta che ci siamo qualificati.


Sì, ma basta con sto pessimismo... mamma mia, sempre con sta legge di Murphy applicata al Milan. Bisogna vincere poi trarremo le conclusioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2021)

Non ci sono più scuse
Nè spazio per i pessimismi, tanto se andrà male non dipende da noi tifosi.


----------



## mabadi (16 Maggio 2021)

il Cagliari è matematicamente salvo?


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Dai, la Juventus può ancora ladrare in Napoli-Verona, per una volta ci lasci in pace


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

mabadi;2337119 ha scritto:


> il Cagliari è matematicamente salvo?



Sì


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Maggio 2021)

Cagliari salvo.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Il Cagliari spero stia già sbocciando (chi non lo farebbe dopo una rimonta del genere???).

A Sky stanno dicendo che una birra la stappano sicuro


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Dai dai dai. Col Cagliari salvo adesso sta a noi indirizzare subito la partita sbloccando rapidamente il risultato.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Maggio 2021)

Per me che ho 23 anni questa è la più importante partita del Milan che abbia mai visto 
È vero le finali ma avevo 5 7 e 9 anni... chi se le ricorda purtroppo 
Lo scudetto era stata una passeggiata 
Questa sera per i giovani milanisti è una finale, ci sarà da soffrire. Il Cagliari è salvo e post festeggiamenti, ma il pallone è rotondo e a volte va dove gli pare
In ogni caso è stato un anno calcisticamente bellissimo, mai provato queste emozioni. Alla fine seguiamo il calcio per questo. Comunque vada sempre FORZA MILAN


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2337130 ha scritto:


> Il Cagliari spero stia già sbocciando (chi non lo farebbe dopo una rimonta del genere???).
> 
> A Sky stanno dicendo che una birra la stappano sicuro



Ci vorrebbe Silvio che gli manda un carico di mignotte nel prepartita per festeggiare


----------



## Djici (16 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2337138 ha scritto:


> Dai dai dai. Col Cagliari salvo adesso sta a noi indirizzare subito la partita sbloccando rapidamente il risultato.



Dai che stasera ci saranno 22 giocatori che festeggeranno insieme sul campo.


----------



## David Drills (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336931 ha scritto:


> io non avrò le palle di vederla.



Pure io sono in grandissima difficoltà


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Il Cagliari si è appena salvato. Ora saranno in pieno rilassamento mentale, anzi forse stanno proprio festeggiando.
Se li avessimo incontrati domani magari li trovavamo supermotivati dalla mente libera, stasera invece saranno iper-svagati

Non ci sono scuse. VINCERE


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

La tensione comincia ad aumentare a dismisura, erano 10 anni che non provavo sensazioni del genere e dire che stiamo parlando di una qualificazione alla Champions League...


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Maggio 2021)

Attenzione se al Cagliari arrivano,stimoli extracalcistici possano giocare alla morte lo stesso.

Anzi avendo la salvezza raggiunta, possono anche giocare più sciolti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2337159 ha scritto:


> Attenzione se al Cagliari arrivano,stimoli extracalcistici possano giocare alla morte lo stesso.
> 
> Anzi avendo la salvezza raggiunta, possono anche giocare più sciolti.



Secondo me, se la partita si fosse giocata domani poteva essere vero, mente libera, avversario di livello e grande prestazione.
Ma oggi saranno in piena fase di rilassamento mentale dopo un pomeriggio di tensione aspettando notizie da Benevento. Secondo me se li aggrediamo subito spariscono dal campo in 5 minuti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Occasione clamorosa stasera, una roba del genere non ti ricapita più.
Cioè Cagliari che si salva a 3 ore prima della partita, e con una vittoria saremmo aritmeticamente qualificati in Champions e allo stesso tempo sbatteremmo fuori a calci i gobbi dalla CL.
Se dovessimo vincere, non vedo come il Napoli possa perdere punti in casa contro un Verona con l'ombrellone sotto al braccio e un mojito in mano.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Secondo sky i giocatori del cagliari hanno festeggiato la salvezza al gol del crotone.
Forse ci saranno cambi di formazione.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2337186 ha scritto:


> Secondo sky i giocatori del cagliari hanno festeggiato la salvezza al gol del crotone.
> Forse ci saranno cambi di formazione.



Ho sentito anche io baiocchini.
Boh, non mi fido ugualmente. Bisogna prepararla bene. 

Dai, voglio sbocciare anche io.
Se vinciamo contro di loro e non ci danno noie mi bevo una bella ichnusa


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2337186 ha scritto:


> Secondo sky i giocatori del cagliari hanno festeggiato la salvezza al gol del crotone.
> Forse ci saranno cambi di formazione.



Onestamente anche al completo non dovrebbero esserci problemi contro questo Cagliari. Se si gioca come fatto nelle ultime 3 partite non ci sono storie, poi il calcio é imprevedibile e non si sa mai (rigore, rosso, pressione, infortuni).

Io ho molta fiducia per 'sta sera, di testa sono migliorati molto quest'anno i ragazzi, quindi non dovrebbero aver paura di gestire questo Cagliari anche contando l'importanza della partita.

Non so voi, ma io sono iper teso, l'emozione di poter tornare a sentire quella musichetta di poter finalmente tornare a sognare (seppur consapevole che il prossimo anno saremmo un cucciolo tra i leoni) é fantastico e non mi sentivo cosi da anni  , ma a farmi battere il cuore é il fatto che mancano poco più di 4 ore per festeggiare il nostro ritorno in Champions non certo la paura di perdere contro il Cagliari.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2337196 ha scritto:


> Onestamente anche al completo non dovrebbero esserci problemi contro questo Cagliari. Se si gioca come fatto nelle ultime 3 partite non ci sono storie, poi il calcio é imprevedibile e non si sa mai (rigore, rosso, pressione, infortuni).
> 
> Io ho molta fiducia per 'sta sera, di testa sono migliorati molto quest'anno i ragazzi, quindi non dovrebbero aver paura di gestire questo Cagliari anche contando l'importanza della partita.
> 
> Non so voi, ma io sono iper teso, l'emozione di poter tornare a sentire quella musichetta di poter finalmente tornare a sognare (seppur consapevole che il prossimo anno saremmo un cucciolo tra i leoni) é fantastico e non mi sentivo cosi da anni  , ma a farmi battere il cuore é il fatto che mancano poco più di 4 ore per festeggiare il nostro ritorno in Champions non certo la paura di perdere contro il Cagliari.



Partita che sento tantissimo anche io.

Queste sono partite che si giocano e si vincono con la testa perchè ci vuole un attimo per farsi venire il braccino del tennista e fare quello che ha fatto oggi il benevento.
I nostri sono bravi e hanno giocato un campionato sontuoso ma siamo pur sempre una banda di ragazzi.
Calma e lucidità. 
Dipende tutto da noi.

Si cresce passando da queste partite , mattone dopo mattone.
Oggi si chiude un ciclo partito dalla ripresa post-lockdown dello scorso campionato.
E' il momento di raccogliere : tutto in 90'.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2337165 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se la partita si fosse giocata domani poteva essere vero, mente libera, avversario di livello e grande prestazione.
> Ma oggi saranno in piena fase di rilassamento mentale dopo un pomeriggio di tensione aspettando notizie da Benevento. Secondo me se li aggrediamo subito spariscono dal campo in 5 minuti



Speriamo.

Ho qualche annetto, e ne ho visto di ogni.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2337203 ha scritto:


> Partita che sento tantissimo anche io.
> 
> Queste sono partite che si giocano e si vincono con la testa perchè ci vuole un attimo per farsi venire il braccino del tennista e fare quello che ha fatto oggi il benevento.
> I nostri sono bravi e hanno giocato un campionato sontuoso ma siamo pur sempre una banda di ragazzi.
> ...



Ah dovesse essero vero quello che si dice delle seconde linee spero di archiviarla in 50/60 minuti e poi togliere tutti i diffidati dal campo. Voglio giocarmi il secondo posto al 100% delle possibilità contro l'Atalanta, non si lascia niente!


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Dopo la salvezza del Cagliari sono fiducioso, speriamo in bene perché altrimenti sarebbe una delusione storica.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Sto leggendo un po' i vari commenti dei tifosi del Cagliari in giro per i forum, in molti hanno scritto che un turn over ci starebbe bene, cercando di evitare di rovinarci la festa Champions.
Preferiscono noi alla Juventus a quanto pare.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2337231 ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo un po' i vari commenti dei tifosi del Cagliari in giro per i forum, in molti hanno scritto che un turn over ci starebbe bene, cercando di evitare di rovinarci la festa Champions.
> Preferiscono noi alla Juventus a quanto pare.



I tifosi non hanno voce in capitolo.
Chi ama il calcio odia la Juventus.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2337232 ha scritto:


> I tifosi non hanno voce in capitolo



Si lo so bene. Ma fa specie vedere come quella squadra di mafiosi sia così tanto odiata.



Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2337231 ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo un po' i vari commenti dei tifosi del Cagliari in giro per i forum, in molti hanno scritto che un turn over ci starebbe bene, cercando di evitare di rovinarci la festa Champions.
> Preferiscono noi alla Juventus a quanto pare.



Stanno vomitando birra nell'hotel 

L'ovino avrà un bel da fare per convincerli ad impegnarsi.


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2337235 ha scritto:


> Stanno vomitando birra nell'hotel
> 
> L'ovino avrà un bel da fare per convincerli ad impegnarsi.



Io sono preoccupato. Manderanno in campo i giovani e le riserve, che non avranno bevuto come i titolari. Meglio avere 11 sbronzi in campo. Non sarà facile.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2337247 ha scritto:


> Io sono preoccupato. Manderanno in campo i giovani e le riserve, che non avranno bevuto come i titolari. Meglio avere 11 sbronzi in campo. Non sarà facile.



I giovani in castigo a guardare Radja sfondarsi a bestia.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2337159 ha scritto:


> Attenzione se al Cagliari arrivano,stimoli extracalcistici possano giocare alla morte lo stesso.
> 
> Anzi avendo la salvezza raggiunta, possono anche giocare più sciolti.



senza dubbio sarà così. speriamo che bevano un goccio di troppo adesso perchè durante la partita sputeranno sangue.


----------



## bambagias (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



Nuova formazione per il Cagliari:
Ceres
Tuborg Peroni Dreher Moretti
Heineken Poretti Corona
Becks Hoegarden Paulaner

Allenatore: Ichnusa


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



è qua che ci si caca addosso?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2337186 ha scritto:


> Secondo sky i giocatori del cagliari hanno festeggiato la salvezza al gol del crotone.
> *Forse ci saranno cambi di formazione.*



sarei davvero sorpreso di vederlo. 
quasi impossibile vedendo l'atteggiamento della fiorentina oggi...


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

*Ufficiali

MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim 
Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic 

CAGLIARI (3-4-2-1): Cragno, Ceppitelli, Godin, Carboni, Nández, Deiola, Marin, Lykogiannis, Nainggolan, João Pedro, Pavoletti*


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2337257 ha scritto:


> senza dubbio sarà così. speriamo che bevano un goccio di troppo adesso perchè durante la partita sputeranno sangue.



Abbiamo visto il Crotone retrocesso cosa ha fatto. Andiamoci con i piedi di piombo.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...



.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Maggio 2021)

Sono più teso di una corda di un violino
Sono più in ansia di quando devo affrontare un esame universitario 
Voi veterani come cavolo facevate a non morire prima delle finali di champions? Vi ammiro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...



Ottimo, gioca Nainggolan in preda all'alcool.


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2337249 ha scritto:


> I giovani in castigo a guardare Radja sfondarsi a bestia.



Radja avrà 3.6


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...



Alla faccia delle riserve...


----------



## Giofa (16 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2337267 ha scritto:


> Sono più teso di una corda di un violino
> Sono più in ansia di quando devo affrontare un esame universitario
> Voi veterani come cavolo facevate a non morire prima delle finali di champions? Vi ammiro



Di solito erano gli altri ad aver paura di noi. Certo Istanbul rimarrà una ferita indelebile


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2337267 ha scritto:


> Sono più teso di una corda di un violino
> Sono più in ansia di quando devo affrontare un esame universitario
> Voi veterani come cavolo facevate a non morire prima delle finali di champions? Vi ammiro



In occasione della semifinale champions contro l'inter del 2003 ho perso due anni di vita buoni.
E chi se le scorda quelle partite e quell'attesa.
Oggi, a confronto, è una boccata d'aria fresca.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...



Stasera sapremo se abbiamo finito di espiare i nostri peccati e lassù qualcuno ci ama ancora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2021)

28Maggio2003;2337270 ha scritto:


> Alla faccia delle riserve...



Notizia messa in giro da SkyJuve per alimentare sospetti di combine ai danni dei gobbi...
Il cagliari per spegnere le polemiche è stato obbligato a schierare la formazione migliore.




Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...


----------



## Gamma (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...



FORZA!

Non dobbiamo fallire oggi.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...



Altro che riserve....
Avranno chiamato da torino all'ordine e la disciplina.
Oppure sono tutte armi di distrazione di sky per far calare la tensione.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2337272 ha scritto:


> In occasione della semifinale champions contro l'inter del 2003 ho perso due anni di vita buoni.
> E chi se le scorda quelle partite e quell'attesa.
> Oggi, a confronto, è una boccata d'aria fresca.



Sono morto al tiro di Kallon e resuscitato dopo la parata di Abbiati.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2337267 ha scritto:


> Sono più teso di una corda di un violino
> Sono più in ansia di quando devo affrontare un esame universitario
> Voi veterani come cavolo facevate a non morire prima delle finali di champions? Vi ammiro



E chi ti dice che non si moriva?Nella settimana di Atene 94 vomitai in classe 2 volte,e prima di Manchester 2003 non mangiai per 2 giorni,bevevo a stento.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2337280 ha scritto:


> E chi ti dice che non si moriva?Nella settimana di Atene 94 vomitai in classe 2 volte,e prima di Manchester 2003 non mangiai per 2 giorni,bevevo a stento.



Il giorno dopo il trionfo contro il barcellona entrai in classe con la gazzetta sotto-braccio e il petto in fuori peggio di van damme.
Orgoglio e fierezza.
Ci davano tutti per spacciati e li umiliammo.

Chiudo il fuori tema, non ce la faccio : troppi ricordi.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2334334 ha scritto:


> Milan - Cagliari, penultima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 maggio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Al Milan basta una vittoria per la Champions matematica.*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2337280 ha scritto:


> E chi ti dice che non si moriva?Nella settimana di Atene 94 vomitai in classe 2 volte,e prima di Manchester 2003 non mangiai per 2 giorni,bevevo a stento.



Io vomito ancora, specialmente quando apro il forum e vedo threads sui rinnovi di Dollarumma e del turco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Io non so se guardarla, troppo agitato.


----------



## Konrad (16 Maggio 2021)

Sono tesissimo per stasera. Ci sono 10 anni di spettri in questa partita e la posizione a 90 è dietro l'angolo.
Un solo risultato...un solo obiettivo...VINCERE!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...



Forza ragazzi!


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...


.


----------



## bambagias (16 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2337267 ha scritto:


> Sono più teso di una corda di un violino
> Sono più in ansia di quando devo affrontare un esame universitario
> Voi veterani come cavolo facevate a non morire prima delle finali di champions? Vi ammiro


Si moriva e si risorgeva ogni volta.
Le finali più sofferte contro Barcellona (ci davano tutti per spacciati), Gobbi e la rivincita con il Liverpool di Benitez.
Partite passate in totale apnea, bianco come un cadavere....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Da una parte invidio chi se ne sbatte del calcio, beati loro.


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Sono così teso che sono andato 20 minuti in anticipo a prendere le pizze


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2337285 ha scritto:


> Io non so se guardarla, troppo agitato.



Come fai a non guardarla ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2021)

Non ero cosi teso da anni.


----------



## sacchino (16 Maggio 2021)

Peggio di una finale, ho più paura di noi stessi che del Cagliari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Ansia totale, vediamo di non fare ca....ate!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2337293 ha scritto:


> Come fai a non guardarla ?



Qualche partita l'ho saltata per la troppa tensione, come l'andata col Napoli o il 2-1 all'Olimpico contro la Roma, la sconfitta contro la Lazio e un altro paio di partite, mi sono tenuto aggiornato leggendo il forum.
Sto pensando di fare lo stesso, io sono uno che vive male il calcio, quando non si vince devo prendermi un antinfiammatorio per dormire.



Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

È un'ovvietà,ma è la partita più importante della stagione (e delle ultime 7), quindi ragazzi voglio vedere 90 minuti di fuoco, tutti con il sangue negli occhi per riportarci dove meritiamo di stare, a casa nostra, ovvero in champions!!!


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2337298 ha scritto:


> Qualche partita l'ho saltata per la troppa tensione, come l'andata col Napoli o il 2-1 all'Olimpico contro la Roma, la sconfitta contro la Lazio e un altro paio di partite, mi sono tenuto aggiornato leggendo il forum.
> Sto pensando di fare lo stesso, io sono uno che vive male il calcio, quando non si vince devo prendermi un antinfiammatorio per dormire.



Ti capisco, io mi sono trovato sudato dietro certe partite, fino a potermi commuovere con un finale come speriamo sia stasera


----------



## mil77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2337271 ha scritto:


> Di solito erano gli altri ad aver paura di noi. Certo Istanbul rimarrà una ferita indelebile



Non dirlo a chi c'era...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2337278 ha scritto:


> Altro che riserve....
> Avranno chiamato da torino all'ordine e la disciplina.
> Oppure sono tutte armi di distrazione di sky per far calare la tensione.


ovviamente era per deconcentrarci. beato chi ci ha creduto


----------



## David Drills (16 Maggio 2021)

Voi scherzate ma le voci di festeggiamenti e formazioni rimaneggiate sono tutte cose messe in giro ad arte per farci prendere sotto gamba la partita.

Maledetti


----------



## Walker (16 Maggio 2021)

bambagias;2337289 ha scritto:


> Si moriva e si risorgeva ogni volta.
> Le finali più sofferte contro Barcellona (ci davano tutti per spacciati), Gobbi e la rivincita con il Liverpool di Benitez.
> Partite passate in totale apnea, bianco come un cadavere....


Sì ma dopo le finali vinte birra e/o prosecco a gogò...e allora la faccia cambiava improvvisamente colore...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2337301 ha scritto:


> Ti capisco, io mi sono trovato sudato dietro certe partite, fino a potermi commuovere con un finale come speriamo sia stasera



Mi sono dimenticato di aggiungere anche i rigori contro il Rio Ave, là ho veramente rischiato l'infarto, i rigori li ho seguiti sul forum


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Certo che siete proprio strani 

Anche io la vivo male ma devo guardarla per forza,non resisterei a leggere solamente i commenti


----------



## David Drills (16 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2337267 ha scritto:


> Sono più teso di una corda di un violino
> Sono più in ansia di quando devo affrontare un esame universitario
> Voi veterani come cavolo facevate a non morire prima delle finali di champions? Vi ammiro


Si moriva nello stesso modo, in un certo senso sono più agitato oggi che allora. L'agitazione viene per la paura di non raggiungere l'obbiettivo, ed è indipendente dall'obbiettivo. Pensa a quei tifosi che si giocano una salvezza, anche loro sono terrorizzati anche se non è una finale di champions o uno scontro diretto per lo scudetto.

PS: Post scritto dalla tazza del water


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Maggio 2021)

Forza ragazzi, sempre con voi!


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2337308 ha scritto:


> Mi sono dimenticato di aggiungere anche i rigori contro il Rio Ave, là ho veramente rischiato l'infarto, i rigori li ho seguiti sul forum



Io ero teso sui primi, ad un certo punto li ho presi sul ridere, troppo assurdi.


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2337308 ha scritto:


> Mi sono dimenticato di aggiungere anche i rigori contro il Rio Ave, là ho veramente rischiato l'infarto, i rigori li ho seguiti sul forum



A me hanno suonato i vicini perché tra supplementari e rigori era mezzanotte 

Ovviamente anche lì ero mezzo


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Tipo in pizzeria sono in ritardo sto dando di matto


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2337280 ha scritto:


> E chi ti dice che non si moriva?Nella settimana di Atene 94 vomitai in classe 2 volte,e prima di Manchester 2003 non mangiai per 2 giorni,bevevo a stento.



al 2o gol di pippo ad atene ho urlato tanto che sono quasi svenuto, mio papà è corso a prendermi.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...


.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337319 ha scritto:


> .



Presumo sia la formazione titolare quella del Cagliari, speriamo bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

mi sto letteralmente cacando sotto. mi sembra già un quarto di CL ancelottiano.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

madonna che ansia


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

bambagias;2337289 ha scritto:


> Si moriva e si risorgeva ogni volta.
> Le finali più sofferte contro Barcellona (ci davano tutti per spacciati), Gobbi e la rivincita con il Liverpool di Benitez.
> Partite passate in totale apnea, bianco come un cadavere....



Io ero appena nato quando il Milan sfidava il Barca in finale, pero seppure oggi mi senta tesissimo non é paragonabile neanche ad un eliminatoria di inizi anni 2000, le finali neanche riuscivo a mangiare e la settimana era una sofferenza totale.

Milan-Barca 2006, gli euro derby e Milan-Manchester 2007 anche se non erano finali le ho sofferte come un matto. La rivincita contro il Liverpool invece ero certo che avremmo vinto, la sciagurata finale di Istanbul era successa da troppo poco tempo.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Maggio 2021)

Stasera passeggiata!

Preferivo avesse vinto il Benevento 

Mi piace soffrire.


----------



## David Drills (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2337317 ha scritto:


> al 2o gol di pippo ad atene ho urlato tanto che sono quasi svenuto, mio papà è corso a prendermi.


LoL, io ho avuto un calo di pressione per l'urlo dopo il gol di Tomori


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

il cesso juventino dato ai sardi non gioca neanche a salvezza ottenuta ?


----------



## David Drills (16 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2337327 ha scritto:


> Stasera passeggiata!
> 
> Preferivo avesse vinto il Benevento
> 
> Mi piace soffrire.


Sai vero che se va male ti veniamo a cercare? Intendo fisicamente


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Compagnoni: "Il Milan cerca di andare in quello che a Milanello definiscono il loro habitat naturale".

Beh non é proprio cosi, é la storia che lo definisce.


----------



## sacchino (16 Maggio 2021)

Tensione giustificata, vincere vuol dire noi in champions e la juve no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

David Drills;2337328 ha scritto:


> LoL, io ho avuto un calo di pressione per l'urlo dopo il gol di Tomori



ora sono troppo vecchio e quando sale troppo la seguo solo sul forum. altrimenti ci rimango.

sono già pezzato... mamma mia

e al gol di paolo col liverpool mi sono anche messo a piangere.... va be. iiziamo


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Mettiamocela tutta. Abbiamo il destino nelle nostre mani. Chiudiamo la stagione bene. Ce lo meritiamo.
Dai ragazzi!


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...



Pronti in sella. Sono tranquillissimo.
Avanti ragazzi, è l'ora.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Maggio 2021)

Comapgnoni noooo! 

Sto incapace presuntuoso non lo reggo.

Switchato su Suma


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337263 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim
> Diaz,Calhanoglu, Rebic
> ...



Gordon Singer a San Siro.


----------



## Rudi84 (16 Maggio 2021)

io metto suma


----------



## kekkopot (16 Maggio 2021)

FORZA MILAN torniamo dove meritiamo di essere


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma é veramente necessario ogni volta entrare in campo con questo inno trash di Emis Killa? Davvero non c'é la faccio più...


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

tutti uniti per chiudere il cerchio iniziato un anno e mezzo fa


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Dai cacchio!


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

kessie in versione ananas


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Comunque la nuova maglia non mi piace, sembra tutta rossa. Bocciata anche dopo averla vista in campo.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Maggio 2021)

David Gilmour;2337348 ha scritto:


> Comunque la nuova maglia non mi piace, sembra tutta rossa. Bocciata anche dopo averla vista in campo.


A me non dispiace. Cambia un pò dal solito...


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

David Gilmour;2337348 ha scritto:


> Comunque la nuova maglia non mi piace, sembra tutta rossa. Bocciata anche dopo averla vista in campo.



Anche io ho la stessa impressione. Troppo rosso.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma un Nandez a destra come lo vedreste? Nel caso in cui non si riesca ad arrivare a niente di meglio, ovviamente.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Occhio a quel cesso di Pavoloso... Come Destro...


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Iniziò così così


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Il Cagliari mette tanti uomini sul limite dell'area, andiamo sempre a sbattere


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

gran traffico li in mezzo e noi bloccatissimi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2021)

Il Cagliari tutt'altro che disimpegnato.


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Maggio 2021)

Milan molto contratto, non bene.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia che palloso Ambrosini con sta storia che loro sono liberi mentalmente


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Stiamo facendo un gran numero di passaggi a memoria che finiscono nel vuoto


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

sarà un'impresa fare un gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

Pensavo che si giocasse a Cagliari.. giochiamo a San Siro

Finita allora


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2337358 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che palloso Ambrosini con sta storia che loro sono liberi mentalmente



Liberi mentalmente ma con il portafogli pieno...


----------



## danjr (16 Maggio 2021)

Paralizzati dalla paura


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Cagliari comunque molto tranquillo. È tutto in mano nostra.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Poco incisivi. Bisogna essere più cattivi. Non sottovalutare la partita


----------



## uolfetto (16 Maggio 2021)

Gol di Donnarumma al 95' come Alisson, però nella propria porta.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

danjr;2337363 ha scritto:


> Paralizzati dalla paura



Ci può anche stare, sono tutti giocatori che non hanno mai lottato per niente, se vittoria sarà, sarà per 1 a 0 , 2 a 1 tipo


----------



## R41D3N (16 Maggio 2021)

Male male sino ad ora. Sblocchiamola per non andare in apprensione. Loro sono tutt'altro che deconcentrati.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Saele buon tiro, avanti


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Pioli tesissimo in volto


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Bravo Saele


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

dai ragazzi dai!


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

sblocchiamola sblocchiamola


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

&#8230;e sono passati solo 20 minuti


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

pure oggi Donna ???
ci sputi o ci pisci sui guanti ?
è un pallone, non un'anguilla
vai di pugno se non sei sicuro di bloccare


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Sempre ste smaltite quando esce. Madonna santa...


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Mamma che mosci però eddaiii


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Cagliari di *****.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

io mollo. 

ma sono con voi.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia Dollarumma


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

assurdo averlo ancora titolare, solo al milan certe robe.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Troppo lenti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Chalanoglu entrato manco fosse lui quello ubriaco invece che i giocatori del Cagliari


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Maggio 2021)

Queste squadre insignificanti si sentono tanto sto c4szo solo in queste occasioni quando potrebbero cambiare le sorti di qualcuno, e giocano come fosse finale di Champions.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Vedo che le uscite "ad farfallas" del Modigliani campano sono una costante ormai.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Stiamo dormendo... Lentissimi.
Alzare il ritmo, altrimenti non si fa gol più


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Contratti, ma era prevedibile. Fiducioso che la sbloccheremo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Rebic molto impreciso


----------



## kastoro (16 Maggio 2021)

Che grinta ragazzi,o ci regalano un rigore o non la vedo bene


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

come si incaz sto cesso di Naingolan


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Diaz potrebbe anche saltarne uno prima o poi...


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Hernandez, Diaz e chalanoglu dormono.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Cagliari che sta cominciando a farsi vedere in attacco...


----------



## smallball (16 Maggio 2021)

Per ora troppo lenti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

si stanno cavando addosso, sono giovani è comprensibile. Bisogna sbloccarla per farli sciogliere


----------



## R41D3N (16 Maggio 2021)

Partitaccia. Siamo lenti, contratti ed imprecisi. Difficile così riuscire a sbloccarla.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

Hernandez deve spingere di più


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma il turco quanti milioni vuole esattamente?


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Sembra il Cagliari la squadra che si sta giocando qualcosa


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Se la giocano questi maledetti. Mai che si scansa qualcuno con noi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Mezz'ora senza sussulti, Cagliari che si difende in massa ma con ordine, noi imprecisissimi e tesi


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

theo sta dormendo, svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

il cagliari è entrato concentratissimo. la vogliono pareggiare ad ogni costo hanno un'ottima offerta dei ladri.
beati quelli che credevano il contrario.

urla e birre..... seee credici. formazione non titolare... seeee credici


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Occhio che tra contratti e paralizzati dalla paura è un attimo.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

ora Calabria ci prova più del turco da fuori


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2021)

Noi facciamo defecare ma il Cagliari non molla niente. Gioca per i gobbi.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Maggio 2021)

Theo si sta facendo uccellare da Nandez come non ci fosse un domani


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2337400 ha scritto:


> Se la giocano questi maledetti. Mai che si scansa qualcuno con noi.



ci pensa donnarumma tranquillo


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Comunque col Cagliari che si fa vedere in avanti dietro si aprono spazi...

Dai ragazzi


----------



## danjr (16 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2337405 ha scritto:


> ora Calabria ci prova più del turco da fuori


Ovvio, se la partita pesa lui sparisce


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Malissimo per ora.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

ma spazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Donnarumma
puntuale rimessa laterale agli avversari ad ogni suo rinvio a palombella


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Sarà complicatissimo fare gol se continuiamo così


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma che è scivolano tutti i nostri?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Imbarazzanti per ora


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2021)

Nelle uscite una pippa, con i piedi una pippa... ma dite voi se è accettabile un portiere così...


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Stiamo giocando esattamente come nei disastri contro Udinese, Sampdoria e Sassuolo

Così non la vinceremo mai e poi mai


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

va bene che si impegnano, non vogliamo regali


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Partita troppo bloccata, dobbiamo sperare di segnare grazie alla giocata di qualcuno o con un episodio.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Stiamo giocando come se fosse un'amichevole

Sveglia!


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Se non la sblocchiamo prima dell'intervallo i nostri se la fanno addosso...


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Brahim sta sbagliando troppo stasera.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Che schifo però mamma mia


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

stiamo facendo cagarissimo, come sempre in casa.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Il Verona è salvo da mesi e giochicchia con chiunque, questi sono salvi da oggi alle cinque e stanno qui a sfracassare il quarzo a noi.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Male adesso.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

sto stadio è maledetto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2337421 ha scritto:


> Se non la sblocchiamo prima dell'intervallo i nostri se la fanno addosso...



Credo anche io. Se poi becchiamo un gol casuale scatta il panico totale


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Sta prendendo una brutta piega.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia quanto gufa Ambrosini...


----------



## danjr (16 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2337421 ha scritto:


> Se non la sblocchiamo prima dell'intervallo i nostri se la fanno addosso...


Più di quanto se la stiano già facendo addosso è dura


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2337428 ha scritto:


> Credo anche io. Se poi becchiamo un gol casuale scatta il panico totale



Sì, se becchiamo gol si può anche spegnere. Partirebbe uno psicodramma.


----------



## kipstar (16 Maggio 2021)

speriamo finisca presto questo primo tempo


----------



## smallball (16 Maggio 2021)

Pessimo primo tempo


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

A Bergamo non vinceremo mai, quindi tirassero fuori le palle dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Oggi lenti e imprecisi, Diaz in serata no, Calhanoglu non ne azzecca una...come sempre praticamente, Rebic totalmente isolato.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Oggi serviva Ibra veramente..


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Donnarumma disgustoso


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

io non ho parole per Donnarumma.
ha mirato pure

te li devono amputare i piedi, come la mafia armena


----------



## smallball (16 Maggio 2021)

Una sola squadra in campo, il Cagliari


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Paura, tanta


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Altro pallone buttato dal Modigliani campano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Il nostro Million Dollar Man con un altro assist fantastico al Cagliari. Questo sarebbe un fenomeno? Un disastro nelle uscite, un disastro coi piedi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

la stiamo buttando


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

La squadra è chiaramente terrorizzata. Se ci fanno gol le chance di rimonta sono zero.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Mah

Ma che stiamo combinando stasera? Se la stanno facendo sotto..


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Ci mancava solo il gol di tacco di questo...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

Ho provato ad essere positivo.. niente siamo fuori dalla CL DAI


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Turco se metti questa non ti insulto più


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

perchè non fanno tirare Hernandez da là ?
è per un sinistro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2021)

Sembra quasi che i gobbi abbiano pagato noi, non il Cagliari. Facciamo schifo.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Bravo Benna


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

guardo sto cesso di Marin come si sverna, maledetto


----------



## kastoro (16 Maggio 2021)

Con questi 11 in Champions facciamo 0 punti ai gironi


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Madonna che schema orrido


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Bello questo schema


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

che caspita di schema, mai le cose facili


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

sta succedendo quello che era prevedibile ed alcuni dicono da 2 giorni.

questi poi a cuor leggero possono essere più concentrati per il premio juventino.


----------



## Walker (16 Maggio 2021)

Sto iniziando a farmela sotto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

finita dai. Non siamo all'altezza. Non battiamo nemmeno un Cagliari già salvo


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Pure i rimpalli a culo a questi del Cagliari


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

intanto le quote del cagliari a punti sono crollate.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Prepariamoci allo psicodramma


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Questi hanno passato un minuto a protestare per ogni millimetro in barriera, altro che scansarsi e riserve in campo....


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Nemmeno un tiro in porta


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Maggio 2021)

Telecronaca sky gufa a più non posso la non vittoria del milan.

Terrorizzati dal calo di abbonamenti per la juventus che non gioca la champions


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Stiamo facendo più schifo della nuova maglia


----------



## Hellscream (16 Maggio 2021)

Primo tempo da depressione...


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Saelemaekers


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Bennacer oggi non azzecca un lancio nemmeno per sbaglio


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Punizione centralissima, difficile metterla dentro da lì


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Il belga ha fatto incetta di cioccolato stasera? E' sparito.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

Ibra è fondamentale altro che. Porta mentalità anche quando non gioca bene


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

porca miseria, Hernandez con un passaggio sarebbe andato in porta e non l'ha visto


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

11 rammolliti, per andare in champions con questa mentalità tanto vale stare a casa, appena partono le prime 3 note dell'inno questi se la sono già fatta sotto


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2337467 ha scritto:


> Telecronaca sky gufa a più non posso la non vittoria del milan.
> 
> Terrorizzati dal calo di abbonamenti per la juventus che non gioca la champions



Davvero non fanno altro che rimarcare la spensieratezza e l'organizzazione sublime del Cagliari


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

assurdo non vogliamo andare in champions


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

1 tempo buttato e cragno ha i guanti immacolati, boh.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Pavoletti sempre a rompere le palle sulla linea della barriera


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2337472 ha scritto:


> Punizione centralissima, difficile metterla dentro da lì



missile rasoterra sulla parte scoperta di barriera


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Segna turco


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Figuriamoci...


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

dai era una bella punizione, centralissima sulla barriera


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Che infame Pavoloso


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Nel secondo tempo alto rischio di psicodramma


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Fenomeni ma c'era da aspettarselo ...siamo dei pisciasotto


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Cragno spettatore non pagante....


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Maggio 2021)

Non nego che comincio a spaventarmi...metà partita è andata via senza tirare in porta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2021)

Mezza partita buttata via. Patetici.

Adesso se ci scappa il golletto del cagliari è finita.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Male. Molto male. Un tempo intero buttato via. Tornano i fantasmi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

ahahahaha fantastico Massa, persi 90 secondi per la punizione, non ne fa recuperare un secondo. Bravissimo.



La balistica della turca...neanche da commentare.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Non sono pronto per un brutto epilogo. Non sono pronto


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Infami


----------



## 7vinte (16 Maggio 2021)

Dai ragazzi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Primo tempo pessimo.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Purtroppo si vedono i limite di giocare coi teenager. Hanno tutti la ***** nelle mutande.

Poi loro sono estremamente chiusi, noi abbiamo solo pippe davanti che non saltano neanche un birillo, per cui...


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

possibile non abbiamo uno che tira bene le punizioni


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

Questo Pioli è davvero incredibile.. riesce a battere la JUVE in quel cesso e fare 7 gol al Torino per poi fare una partita del genere..


----------



## Simo98 (16 Maggio 2021)

Si stanno ******* sotto
Lenti nella manovra, poco pressing, errori tecnici banali, scelte affrettate
Speriamo si sveglino nella ripresa


----------



## R41D3N (16 Maggio 2021)

Stiamo mancando clamorosamente, non capisco il perché di questa prestazione scialba. Cagliari che comunque fa la partita della vita.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

L'ovino ha chiamato i nostri,altro che il cagliari


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Se non ci danno un rigore non segneremo mai oggi


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Il golletto del Cagliari è nell'aria.


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

Ammazza quanti bonifici son partiti stasera.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Siamo veramente RIDICOLI,una partita del genere che può darci la matematica qualificazione alla Champions,noi la giochiamo in questo modo ?

Che si diano una svegliata


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Maggio 2021)

Ho tanta paura


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2337499 ha scritto:


> Questo Pioli è davvero incredibile.. riesce a battere la JUVE in quel cesso e fare 7 gol al Torino per poi fare una partita del genere..


Te l'avevo detto io...


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (16 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2337497 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si vedono i limite di giocare coi teenager. Hanno tutti la ***** nelle mutande.
> 
> Poi loro sono estremamente chiusi, noi abbiamo solo pippe davanti che non saltano neanche un birillo, per cui...


Col senno di poi forse sarebbe stato meglio che non fossero ancora matematicamente salvi, forse lasciavano più spazi. Mah, vedremo. Però queste partite generalmente vengono decise da episodi. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2337499 ha scritto:


> Questo Pioli è davvero incredibile.. riesce a battere la JUVE in quel cesso e fare 7 gol al Torino per poi fare una partita del genere..



La Juve l'ha battuta pure Inzaghi col Benevento


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

Se non la vinciamo è solo colpa nostra, altro che telefonate da torino o promesse varie a calciatori del cagliari, la verità è che ce la stiamo facendo sotto, e senza ibra (che pur senza giocare bene/segnare è fondamentale per l ambiente) siamo totalmente persi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2021)

Auguro un bel po' di malesseri ai maiali sardi, che stanno giocando alla morte stasera. I pullman che nemmeno mourinho faceva fare alla sua Inter.

Vergogna.

È chiaro che sia arrivato l'ordine da Torino di dare il massimo. 

CHE SCHIFO.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Maggio 2021)

Piú cattiveria, eddai


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Maggio 2021)

importante non aver preso gol in questo primo tempo pien di ansia.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2021)

Alternative in panchina poche... ti giri e c&#8217;hai Leang e Hauge


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

ARKANA;2337511 ha scritto:


> Se non la vinciamo è solo colpa nostra, altro che telefonate da torino o promesse varie a calciatori del cagliari, la verità è che ce la stiamo facendo sotto, e senza ibra (che pur senza giocare bene/segnare è fondamentale per l ambiente) siamo totalmente persi



Vero.
Il cagliari si difende in 11,ma che non siamo arrivati a fare un tiro in porta....forse 1 di saele,poi il nulla.
Imbarazzanti.


----------



## David Drills (16 Maggio 2021)

Io lo sapevo che sarebbe andata così. L'unica speranza era che ce la regalasse il Cagliari, e non è andata così. Tutti dietro la linea della palla per 90 minuti, non segneremo mai


----------



## Walker (16 Maggio 2021)

Per chi è certo che siano partiti tanti bonifici, consiglio di andare a fare un esposto in procura. Chissà mai che parta Calciopoli 2...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2021)

Ce la stiamo facendo addosso.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Non mi aspettavo un Milan così moscio.

Cagliari concentratissimo, va bene impegnarsi ma addirittura fare i furbi in barriera anche no.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Maggio 2021)

Giocano con il sangue agli occhi.

Si capisce da 1000 atteggiamenti, mettono foga e comportamenti come si dovessero salvare 

Porca *****.....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2021)

Chi critica la squadra ha qualche problema. Non stiamo brillando, ma questi stanno giocando alla morte! Tutti dietro, una roba che fa venire il vomito. Appena attacchiamo ci stendono.

La vergogna è stata la partita dell'Inter al cesso stadio.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2337510 ha scritto:


> La Juve l'ha battuta pure Inzaghi col Benevento



Esatto, vivono di Chiesa e Ronaldo. Poi sono ridicoli. Torino uguale. Basta vedere le quattro pere con lo Spezia.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2337512 ha scritto:


> Auguro un bel po' di malesseri ai maiali sardi, che stanno giocando alla morte stasera. I pullman che nemmeno mourinho faceva fare alla sua Inter.
> 
> Vergogna.
> 
> ...



Ma che partita della vita 
Stanno giocando in ciabatte
Se noi andiamo a due all'ora cosa vuoi che facciano, stare fermi a guardare?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma quale telefonate e basta co sta solfa. Non vedete che siamo noi che ci caghiamo sotto. Ma che dovrebbero fare loro? Farsi autogol?


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2337512 ha scritto:


> Auguro un bel po' di malesseri ai maiali sardi, che stanno giocando alla morte stasera. I pullman che nemmeno mourinho faceva fare alla sua Inter.
> 
> Vergogna.
> 
> ...



Ce la dobbiamo guadagnare noi.Dove sta' scritto che il Cagliari nn debba giocare dopo essersi salvato?.Sarebbe stato meglio che il Benevento non avesse preso gol e che loro cosi' nn giocassero senza paure.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2337512 ha scritto:


> Auguro un bel po' di malesseri ai maiali sardi, che stanno giocando alla morte stasera. I pullman che nemmeno mourinho faceva fare alla sua Inter.
> 
> Vergogna.
> 
> ...



Piano con le offese.
io sono sardo,quindi ? Sono maiale anche io ?

Il cagliari non sta facendo proprio niente,altro che partita della vita.
Siamo noi che non stiamo giocando,e dopo le ultime 2 nostre prestazioni è davvero un qualcosa di clamoroso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

questi schifosi servi del padrone. Maledetti, auguro una dissenteria a tutti compresi magazzinieri


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2337508 ha scritto:


> Te l'avevo detto io...



Sì hai ragione, ma credo che sia davvero finita

Contro i dopati Atalantini non vinceremo mai


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Maggio 2021)

Mi sto sentendo male... Unica speranza è che loro si scoprano un po' nel secondo tempo provando a vincerla


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2337492 ha scritto:


> ahahahaha fantastico Massa, persi 90 secondi per la punizione, non ne fa recuperare un secondo. Bravissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> La balistica della turca...neanche da commentare.



Vergognoso massa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2337522 ha scritto:


> Chi critica la squadra ha qualche problema. Non stiamo brillando, ma questi stanno giocando alla morte! Tutti dietro, una roba che fa venire il vomito. Appena attacchiamo ci stendono.
> 
> La vergogna è stata la partita dell'Inter al cesso stadio.



l'Inter l'ha palesemente venduta la partita, una roba immonda.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2337521 ha scritto:


> Giocano con il sangue agli occhi.
> 
> Si capisce da 1000 atteggiamenti, mettono foga e comportamenti come si dovessero salvare
> 
> Porca *****.....



Siamo noi mosci.


----------



## Milanoide (16 Maggio 2021)

Giocare più veloci e di prima con cambi campo.
Ammonizione a Kjaer non ci voleva.


----------



## Snake (16 Maggio 2021)

non mi ricordo tre passaggi decenti di fila in tutto il primo tempo, e parliamo del cagliari si si


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2337532 ha scritto:


> l'Inter l'ha palesemente venduta la partita, una roba immonda.



Cosa ti appettavi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Partita incredibile del Cagliari. Difesa chiusa in 11, falli su ogni contropiede, proteste ad ogni contatto, proteste contro la distanza della barriera - c'hanno piu fuoco i sardi che noi.

Vorrei capire il perche. Stanno giocando come fosse una finale dove sono in vantaggio di 1-0


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2337525 ha scritto:



> Ma quale telefonate e basta co sta solfa. Non vedete che siamo noi che ci caghiamo sotto. Ma che dovrebbero fare loro? Farsi autogol?



Secondo qualcuno qua dentro si, se non si fanno almeno 2 autogol significa che sono stati pagati da agnelli


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

adesso entra leader ibra a darci una mano.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Maggio 2021)

Purtroppo a meno di affrontare avversari in campo aperto davanti e sulla trequarti siamo sterili, purtroppo una costante di questa stagione.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2337524 ha scritto:


> Ma che partita della vita
> Stanno giocando in ciabatte
> Se noi andiamo a due all'ora cosa vuoi che facciano, stare fermi a guardare?



Concordo. Loro stanno facendo una partita normale, anche se poi si sono accessi di più nell'ultimo quarto d'ora. Siamo noi che non creiamo assolutamente nulla davanti. Se Diaz non salta nessuno è impossibile fare qualcosa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2337537 ha scritto:


> Partita incredibile del Cagliari. Difesa chiusa in 11, falli su ogni contropiede, proteste ad ogni contatto, proteste contro la distanza della barriera - c'hanno piu fuoco i sardi che noi.
> 
> Vorrei capire il perche. Stanno giocando come fosse una finale dove sono in vantaggio di 1-0



Qualche chiamata dall'alto evidentemente


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2337527 ha scritto:


> Piano con le offese.
> io sono sardo,quindi ? Sono maiale anche io ?
> 
> Il cagliari non sta facendo proprio niente,altro che partita della vita.
> Siamo noi che non stiamo giocando,e dopo le ultime 2 nostre prestazioni è davvero un qualcosa di clamoroso.



Maiali sardi, lo ripeto. Ovviamente è riferito ai giocatori del Cagliari, che è palese stiano giocando così per un motivo ben preciso. Questi stanno dietro la palla, come se dovessero strappare il punto salvezza, appena li attacchiamo, ci stendono. Sono dei maiali e basta. 

Una squadra senza pensieri si sbilancia, loro invece non fanno altro che difendersi. Mi fanno vomitare, come tutte le squadre del globo che giocano così.


----------



## babsodiolinter (16 Maggio 2021)

ARKANA;2337511 ha scritto:


> Se non la vinciamo è solo colpa nostra, altro che telefonate da torino o promesse varie a calciatori del cagliari, la verità è che ce la stiamo facendo sotto, e senza ibra (che pur senza giocare bene/segnare è fondamentale per l ambiente) siamo totalmente persi



This..
Ci stiamo ******* addosso.. 
Dai Milan daiiii...


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2337522 ha scritto:


> Chi critica la squadra ha qualche problema. Non stiamo brillando, ma questi stanno giocando alla morte! Tutti dietro, una roba che fa venire il vomito. Appena attacchiamo ci stendono.
> 
> La vergogna è stata la partita dell'Inter al cesso stadio.



Ma quale giocare alla morte. Stanno semplicemente dietro, belli comodi, piazzati bene. Noi molli non riusciamo nemmeno a fare un tiro. Dobbiamo risolverla noi, non è una sorpresa
Ci vuole un altro ritmo nel secondo tempo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2337537 ha scritto:


> Partita incredibile del Cagliari. Difesa chiusa in 11, falli su ogni contropiede, proteste ad ogni contatto, proteste contro la distanza della barriera - c'hanno piu fuoco i sardi che noi.
> 
> Vorrei capire il perche. Stanno giocando come fosse una finale dove sono in vantaggio di 1-0



Il Cagliari è pieno di interisti&#8230;


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Maggio 2021)

Forse Pioli deve far entrare Leao , uno spensierato come lui puo sbloccarla. Ci vuole piu velocità nellla circolazione della pallone. Non c'è abbastanza movimento sulla trequarti. Dai ragazzi !!45 minuti per la Champions!


----------



## danjr (16 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2337532 ha scritto:


> l'Inter l'ha palesemente venduta la partita, una roba immonda.



Si ma chissenefrega, dobbiamo battere il Cagliari e togliere il pannolino a chala e kessie


----------



## Manue (16 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2337512 ha scritto:


> Auguro un bel po' di malesseri ai maiali sardi, che stanno giocando alla morte stasera. I pullman che nemmeno mourinho faceva fare alla sua Inter.
> 
> Vergogna.
> 
> ...



Ma cosa stai dicendo??
Fai il bravo su. 

Il Cagliari è salvo proprio grazie al Crotone che ha fatto la sua partita a Benevento..
Che discorsi fai??

Loro giocano come giocano sempre, 
noi siamo lenti e poco incisivi in fase offensiva dove non abbiamo creato niente. 

La nostra partita rispecchia il trend casalingo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Blu71;2337536 ha scritto:


> Cosa ti appettavi?



Avevano l'occasione di fare fuori la Juve, mi aspettavo molto di più da loro, evidentemente la vera rivalità è contro di noi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

E' la classica partita che soffriamo tantissimo, soprattutto in casa, con l'avversario che si chiude e riparte in contropiede.
Ne abbiamo persi tanti di punti così quest'anno, come ad esempio contro la Samp, l'Udinese e lo stesso Sassuolo.
Per sfangarla ci vuole un miracolo e tanta buona sorte, speriamo bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Maggio 2021)

Blu71;2337533 ha scritto:


> Siamo noi mosci.



Al di là di tutto è ridicolo che una squadra già salva venga a San Siro x rubacchiare un punto.. A 2 giornate dalla fine non è questo il modo di giocare.. È evidente la volontà, non tanto di giocarsi questa partita ma di favorire altri..peccato non avere alternative in panchina..


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2337529 ha scritto:


> Sì hai ragione, ma credo che sia davvero finita
> 
> Contro i dopati Atalantini non vinceremo mai



Ah beh, certo. Gli Atalantini hanno già un'erezione al pensiero di asfaltarci 4-5 a 0 e mandarci in EL mentre ci festeggiano la loro CL in faccia.

O si vince stasera o è finita.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Maggio 2021)

Se va bene pareggeremo

Ma quando le squadre sono chiuse così ci vuole tanto a farle salire e giocare di contropiede??

Farne 7 due giorni fa e farne 0 oggi è di una tristezza infinita


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2337549 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo??
> Fai il bravo su.
> 
> Il Cagliari è salvo proprio grazie al Crotone che ha fatto la sua partita a Benevento..
> ...



Fallo te il bravo. 
Questi sono salvi, non hanno più obbiettivi e giocano come dei menomati, tutti in difesa. Ma ti pare normale sta cosa?
Linter è andata in ciabatte a Torino, questi sono col sangue agli occhi. Due azioni, due gialli, tutti dietro. Dai... 
Come fate a non vedere le cose? 
Noi non stiamo facendo schifo, non stiamo brillando, che è diverso. Ma il Cagliari che gioca così, non se lo sarebbe aspettato nessuno.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

Sembra la partita contro quel cesso di Siena retrocesso nel maggio 2013 all'ultima giornata


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2337552 ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto è ridicolo che una squadra già salva venga a San Siro x rubacchiare un punto.. A 2 giornate dalla fine non è questo il modo di giocare.. È evidente la volontà, non tanto di giocarsi questa partita ma di favorire altri..peccato non avere alternative in panchina..



Ma cosa dovrebbe fare il Cagliari? Dovrebbe stendere il tappeto rosso? Scansarsi?
Non facciamo certi ragionamenti per favore. 
Siamo noi che dobbiamo vincere la partita, ma abbiamo fatto un solo tiro in porta


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Per ora decenti solo Bennacer e i centrali. Osceno Theo.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2021)

Classica partita in cui, a meno di regali degli avversari, potremmo giocare due settimane e non segneremmo mai. 
Le gambe tremano, lo si vede anche dai passaggi più semplici. L'unica è che loro allentino la morsa, ma ci credo poco.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Pavoloso fa pure il fenomeno all'intervista. Sicuro ci purga con qualche colpo di testa 'sto maledetto.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Comunque questi del Cagliari sono delle ***** atomiche.


----------



## Manue (16 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2337555 ha scritto:


> Fallo te il bravo.
> Questi sono salvi, non hanno più obbiettivi e giocano come dei menomati, tutti in difesa. Ma ti pare normale sta cosa?
> Linter è andata in ciabatte a Torino, questi sono col sangue agli occhi. Due azioni, due gialli, tutti dietro. Dai...
> Come fate a non vedere le cose?
> Noi non stiamo facendo schifo, non stiamo brillando, che è diverso. Ma il Cagliari che gioca così, non se lo sarebbe aspettato nessuno.



Si mi pare normale tanto quanto il Crotone oggi, 
l&#8217;anormale è l&#8217;Inter. 

Fai il bravo su.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2021)

Pit96;2337557 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dovrebbe fare il Cagliari? Dovrebbe stendere il tappeto rosso? Scansarsi?
> Non facciamo certi ragionamenti per favore.
> Siamo noi che dobbiamo vincere la partita, ma abbiamo fatto un solo tiro in porta



Ci credo, nelle altre due azioni da gol i maiali ti stendono prendendosi il giallo.
Ci sta che diano tutto eh, si devono ancora salvare. 
Ah no...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Sara la serata di Mandzukic?


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Maggio 2021)

Voglio vedere i primi 5' con una ferocia assurda, per dare un segnale chiaro. Vogliamo vincere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Invece ce lo aspettavamo tutti.
Forse solo qualche tifoso sprovveduto poteva credere che avrebbero giocato in ciabatte e con le seconde linee .

E comunque,chiusi o non chiusi,mi aspetto che nel secondo tempo i nostri si tolgano il pannolone.

Kessie e Calhanoglu non pervenuti,e di kessie mai me lo sarei aspettato.
Ma anche gli altri non capisco perchè stanno giocando (anzi,non giocando) in questo modo,tutti con la paura


----------



## danjr (16 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2337552 ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto è ridicolo che una squadra già salva venga a San Siro x rubacchiare un punto.. A 2 giornate dalla fine non è questo il modo di giocare.. È evidente la volontà, non tanto di giocarsi questa partita ma di favorire altri..peccato non avere alternative in panchina..


Ognuno se la deve giocare come meglio crede, è più imbarazzante quello che succede su altri campi


----------



## pazzomania (16 Maggio 2021)

Più che fare zero tiri in porta il Cagliari che dovrebbe fare?!

Un po' dobbiamo svegliarci noi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2337562 ha scritto:


> Si mi pare normale tanto quanto il Crotone oggi,
> l&#8217;anormale è l&#8217;Inter.
> 
> Fai il bravo su.



È evidente che non hai mai giocato a calcio, che non lo hai mai fatto verso fine campionato, quando gli obbiettivi stanno a zero.


----------



## 7sheva7 (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2337564 ha scritto:


> Sara la serata di Mandzukic?



La risolverà lui.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Maggio 2021)

Blu71;2337533 ha scritto:


> Siamo noi mosci.



Non si scappa che siamo mosci......però quando iniziano a fare fallo e a non dare la mano per rialzarsi, significa che stanno dando tutto,e la partita la stanno sentendo al massimo.

Guarda il suo allenatore com'è inferocito, hai visto Conte inferocito ieri?

Non ti sembra strano?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Ibra facesse una cosa buona quest'anno e attacchi tutti al muro compreso Pioli.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2337566 ha scritto:


> Invece ce lo aspettavamo tutti.
> Forse solo qualche tifoso sprovveduto poteva credere che avrebbero giocato in ciabatte e con le seconde linee .
> 
> E comunque,chiusi o non chiusi,mi aspetto che nel secondo tempo i nostri si tolgano il pannolone.
> ...



Il turco quando la partita è importante potremmo lasciarlo direttamente a Milanello...


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

mamma mia Leao


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Noooooooo entra Niang!!


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2337555 ha scritto:


> Fallo te il bravo.
> Questi sono salvi, non hanno più obbiettivi e giocano come dei menomati, tutti in difesa. Ma ti pare normale sta cosa?
> Linter è andata in ciabatte a Torino, questi sono col sangue agli occhi. Due azioni, due gialli, tutti dietro. Dai...
> Come fate a non vedere le cose?
> Noi non stiamo facendo schifo, non stiamo brillando, che è diverso. Ma il Cagliari che gioca così, non se lo sarebbe aspettato nessuno.



Sono d'accordo. Non stiamo neanche giocando male.
E vogliamo mettere Massa che non ci fa battere l'angolo dopo che si è perso 1 minuto e mezzo per la punizione? Senza contare il tizio che è stato ammonito su fallo a Bennacer, dove in realtà ne ha fatti 2 e li andava espulso, visto che erano due falli tattici nonostante il vantaggio (che non azzera una ammonizione). 
Vergognoso. Da questi dettagli si capisce tutto


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Entra subito Leang, vediamo se stamattina si è svegliato calciatore.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Maggio 2021)

Sapete chi ci manda in Champions?Marione


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Dentro leao, si comincia già con le mosse disperate

Mandzukic no?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Entra Leao, speriamo abbia voglia di giocare stasera.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Ammazza per svoltare sta partita abbiamo messo Leao.
Stiamo messi bene insomma.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2337568 ha scritto:


> Più che fare zero tiri in porta il Cagliari che dovrebbe fare?!
> 
> Un po' dobbiamo svegliarci noi



Tutti a lodare il Crotone o insultare l'Inter per non impegnarsi e poi si aspettano che il Cagliari si scansi
Coerenza


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2021)

Per vincere le partite che ti fanno tagliare il traguardo ci vogliono gli allenatori veri
Vedi La Spezia dove arrivare al derby in vantaggio di punti poteva cambiarci la vita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Oggi in attacco abbiamo un paio di opzioni: Leao, spensierato, Mandzukic, per l'assalto, e Hauge, per la disperazione.

Basta che Pioli non decida di mettere il marito Krunic al posto di Diaz Calhanoglu.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2337578 ha scritto:


> Sapete chi ci manda in Champions?Marione




Pure secondo me, ma se lo fanno giocare 10 min non è che può fare miracoli...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2337571 ha scritto:


> Non si scappa che siamo mosci......però quando iniziano a fare fallo e a non dare la mano per rialzarsi, significa che stanno dando tutto,e la partita la stanno sentendo al massimo.
> 
> Guarda il suo allenatore com'è inferocito, hai visto Conte inferocito ieri?
> 
> Non ti sembra strano?



Non è strano, basta vedere quanti ex giocatori dell’Inter ha il Cagliari.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2337552 ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto è ridicolo che una squadra già salva venga a San Siro x rubacchiare un punto.. A 2 giornate dalla fine non è questo il modo di giocare.. È evidente la volontà, non tanto di giocarsi questa partita ma di favorire altri..peccato non avere alternative in panchina..



Ma loro possono favorire chi vogliono, magari non sarà la cosa più etica del mondo ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che non possono farlo, la colpa è solo nostra, se giocando in casa contro una squadra che ha 40 punti meno di noi, nella la partita più importante degli ultimi anni non troviamo le motivazioni per fargli almeno 1 gol


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2337563 ha scritto:


> Ci credo, nelle altre due azioni da gol i maiali ti stendono prendendosi il giallo.
> Ci sta che diano tutto eh, si devono ancora salvare.
> Ah no...



Okay, ammettiamo che loro stiano dando il 110%

Noi? Dovremmo dare il 110% anche noi.
E tra un Milan che dà il 110% e un Cagliari che dà il 110% dovremmo vincere noi.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

e dai con questi passaggi sbagliati


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

La Turca comincia bene il secondo tempo....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

La turca. Dorme.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Maggio 2021)

Cambio giusto, Salemakerrs non segna manco per sbaglio e a noi ora serve fare goal. 
Giusto mettere leao e le sue accelerazioni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2337584 ha scritto:


> Oggi in attacco abbiamo un paio di opzioni: Leao, spensierato, Mandzukic, per l'assalto, e Hauge, per la disperazione.
> 
> Basta che Pioli non decida di mettere il marito Krunic al posto di Diaz Calhanoglu.



Io confido nel supergol di Hauge nel finale a psicodramma quasi fatto


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Calhanoglu incommentabile


----------



## Djici (16 Maggio 2021)

I nostri giocatori hanno paura.
Ed è già per questo che siamo sprofondati


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Sarà Krunic a salvarci, vedrete...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Anche Theo per ora sta sbagliando ogni scelta di gioco


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

turca imbarazzante stasera, madonna....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Sparate al turco.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

stai zitti pedro


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Che tiri di ***** Chala mamma mia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma basta turco maledetto! Ogni volta che ha la palla perde il controllo di essa con i suoi dribbling sbilenchi


----------



## Cantastorie (16 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2337594 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu incommentabile



Forse spera di andare alla Juve


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Tra rebic e chala, errori veramente inspiegabili


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Rebic in versione girone d'andata.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

Kessie svegliati


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Svegliatevi asini!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

sto bestemmiando in ogni lingua nota all'uomo


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

date la palla a Diaz


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Basta tirare Calabria


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile ma vero: Abbiamo bisogno di Mandzukic al centro, classica partita dove al centro serve una punta vera e di peso.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

dai sfruttiamo questi angoli


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

E i minuti passano... assurdo


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Maggio 2021)

Vedere che si scaldano krunic e castillejo fa perdere ogni speranza.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

Confino nel Cagliari che ci lascerà segnare dai


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

solo Calabria tira per noi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

se non vinciamo oggi l'Atalanta ci fa a pezzi


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Sto per morire...


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

non ho parole.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Pavoletti che si è mangiato


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Maggio 2021)

mi sino ****** addosso


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia Pavoloso.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Mi ricorda Milan-Frosinone con Gattuso


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Maggio 2021)

Boh assurdo meritiamo di non andare non lo so io ma come si fa??


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Buonanotte


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

eccolo che stava per segnare Pavoletti di testa. Assurdo


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

ora sveglia dopo questa occasione


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Entra Casti per Brahim.......


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

nooooo Diaz fuori per castillejo, come si fa ?
era il migliore davanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Retropassaggio orrendo del turco, Dollarumma che perde due tempi di gioco prima di buttarla fuori anziche darla a Calabria. Incredibile, veramente incredibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma Pioli è scemo? Che mette a fare Castillejo?!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Togliere il turco inutile no eh Pioli del menga
Togli il giocatore più in forma ovviamente.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Pavoloso con gli occhi della tigre, pazzesco. Ma è un gobbo?


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Casti non la butta dentro neanche con le mani...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

I mariti quando ?


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

È pioli che vuole farcela perdere altrochè


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Mi sento male


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

i caroselli per la squadra più forte del secolo e le lodi ora dove sono finite?

abbiamo sempre sofferto ste partite. la nostra speranza era che le altre facessero meno punti.
dai, per me è finita.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Secondo Peppino per Pioli eravamo troppo sbilanciati....


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Maggio 2021)

Come si fa a mettere Castillejo?


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

come si fa a sbagliare questo passaggio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma che cambio é?! Toglie Diaz anziche il turco? E poi mette quel cesso inutile di Castillejo che non serve A NULLA?!

Maledetto Pioli, MALEDETTO. Doveva lasciare dentro Diaz, semmai togliere il turco per inserire Mandzukic, Rebic a destra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Sarò pazzo, ma per me l'unico che la può risolvere è Hauge


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

guarda che fallo demenziale
vabbè che è mezza simulazione


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

non ci sta capendo più un quarzo il mister


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

dottor Totem;2337642 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a mettere Castillejo?



È da ritiro del patentino.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2337644 ha scritto:


> Ma che cambio é?! Toglie Diaz anziche il turco? E poi mette quel cesso inutile di Castillejo che non serve A NULLA?!
> 
> Maledetto Pioli, MALEDETTO. *Doveva lasciare dentro Diaz, semmai togliere il turco per inserire Mandzukic, Rebic a destra*.



Esattamente. Doveva essere così.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

eccola ora segnano


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

ma dai ragazzi diaz cosa volete che faccia ne ha fatte 2 buone in un anno...

casti tanto uguale......


----------



## uolfetto (16 Maggio 2021)

Questa squadra ha più possibilità (comunque poche secondo me) di vincere a Bergamo con l'acqua alla gola che vincere la partita di oggi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma ora con questo cambio come fai ad inserire Mandzukic? Chi togli? Mossa sbagliatissima, serve disperatamente una prima punta.


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Non vedo kessie, ci serve il suo dominio a centrocampo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

avete visto come perdono tempo sti maiali. A me pare ovvia la chiamata dalla casa madre


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Non ci stiamo capendo niente. Mentalmente siamo cotti come una pera bollita.


----------



## kipstar (16 Maggio 2021)

tanti errori....poca qualità....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Io ancora non ho capito il motivo di mettere in campo quel cesso di Castillejo. Al prossimo cambio cosa fa? Krunic per Rebic?


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Calhanoglu fa sempre la cosa sbagliata, incredibile


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

ho voglia di picchiare chala, ma di dargli tante di quelle mazzate.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Il dribbling che ha appena fatto Calha è da codice penale.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Se togliamo i 4 davanti e mettiamo uno a caso del forum non cambia praticamente nulla.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Chala oramai gioca già con la maglia della Juventus


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Vabbè pioli impazzito totalmente, entrano Dalot e Meite.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Calhanoglu deve levarsi dalle scatole una volta e per sempre a fine stagione.


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Maggio 2021)

Entrano Meitè e Dalot


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Non creiamo niente e allora mettiamo dalot e meite

Senza parole


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Il turco é il peggiore in campo, inspiegabile la scelta di tenerlo in campo a discapita di Diaz. Proprio non lo capisco. Anche ora in un azione sbaglia due volte, incredibile.


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Maggio 2021)

Chalanoglu è già un ex. Vergognoso che resti in campo.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

oh sveglia

Rebic dove stai ?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

sto cesso di turco non ci credo


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Dai Pioli! Metti Krunic!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Pioli é totalmente andato, non ci capisce piu nulla. L'unico cambio che serve non lo fa.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Maggio 2021)

Ho la sensazione che sia la classica partita che non vinceremo mai


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

meteoras1982;2337666 ha scritto:


> Entrano Meitè e Dalot



E poi dobbiamo leggere gente che viola conferma di questo qua...

Speriamo in kulovic...


----------



## Hellscream (16 Maggio 2021)

Pippaloghlu già con la maglia bianconera


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

LOL

Sto male a pensare che Pioli sarà il nostro allenatore anche l'anno prossimo


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

Tomori è tra i pochi che sta giocando forte


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Meite osceno già al primo tocco


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

L'ultimo cambio sarà Krunic


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Pioli da esonerare nel postpartita, cambi improponibili.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Cambio per i cartellini, suppongo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Maggio 2021)

Far usciregli uomini della stagione e del futuro così in un colpo solo al di là dell'ammonizione è una sconfitta, una mazzata


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

entrato bene meite, sveglio soprattutto.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

entrato benissimo Meite


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

La perdiamo. Siamo completamente in bambola


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2021)

Penso che con questi cambi sia finita la partita


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Che schifo santo Dio


----------



## Zenos (16 Maggio 2021)

Le azioni più pericolose le loro


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia cosa ha preso Donnarumma.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Hernandez sta facendo schifo. Sta dormendo, incomprensibile

Donnarumma il migliore dei nostri, ma come si fa?


----------



## smallball (16 Maggio 2021)

Grande Gigio


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Meno male che Dollarumma oggi è on fire.


----------



## David Drills (16 Maggio 2021)

Basta io seguo qua, ho spento


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Schifo totale e non ce lo meritiamo, sono delusissimo


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile Donnarumma... ci sta salvando per ora


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Gigio ci sta salvando il culo stasera. Facciamo schifo.


----------



## UDG (16 Maggio 2021)

Mi dispiace dirlo ma non meritiamo la champions


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Modigliani ci sta salvando il sedere, va riconosciuto.


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Maggio 2021)

Krunic ci darà il colpo di grazia.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

e quando segna sto grissino ?


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

figuriamoci se fa questo goal


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Farebbe schifo avere una punta vera in area, no?


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

e non ha "Il mestiere" di cuadrado quindi non si butta in area


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Non ce la faccio più ragazzi. Non è possibile buttare una stagione così. Vi prego fate qualcosa.


----------



## Zenos (16 Maggio 2021)

Turca


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Sto già pensando all'Atalanta che ci manderà fuori dalla champion con 5 pere


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

La Turca.....


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

L'unica speranza sembrano gli scatti di Leang a sinistra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Togli Calahnoglu e metti Mandzukic!


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

Vuole l aumento e non riesce a colpire manco lo specchio della porta


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Inguardabile Chalanoglu oggi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Calhanoglu in meta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Non ne posso piu della turca. Quanti palloni buttati via


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

mi sta venendo in mente la gara contro la spal quando si vinse soffrendo con goal di higuain,se non sbaglio era semplici l'allenatore


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi se pensate che il Cagliari stia giocando alla morte aspettate di vedere l'Atalanta settimana prossima.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

era più degno honda con la 10 rispetto a sto cesso turco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2337710 ha scritto:


> Togli Calahnoglu e metti Mandzukic!



Non lo farà mai quel cagasotto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

lo odio sto cesso turco


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

lampi di Leao, vediamo


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Maggio 2021)

nn vedo come possiamo segnare.....
un rigore ci occorre


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Che mollo castillejo, perennemente in ritardo


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Non ci credo


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

David Gilmour;2337709 ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza sembrano gli scatti di Leang a sinistra.



sperare in leao..................

inutile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Mettiamo cross su cross e in area c'e quel cesso di Casticoso! Che cavolo aspetta a mettere Mandzukic?!


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Alla fine sta andando tutto come avevo previsto. Ultima giornata, Atalanta già qualificata che ci piscia in testa 6 a 0 per mandarci in EL.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Manchester2003!!;2337721 ha scritto:


> nn vedo come possiamo segnare.....
> un rigore ci occorre



Per me anche col rigore non segniamo lo stesso


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

guarda come protesta questo nandez


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2337725 ha scritto:


> Mettiamo cross su cross e in area c'e quel cesso di Casticoso! Che cavolo aspetta a mettere Mandzukic?!



Mandzukic ormai è finito dai, capace che appena entra si rompe dopo 2 minuti


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

20 min...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

come buttare una stagione al cesso. Incredibile


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

come non l'ha toccata ?
e come è uscita ?


----------



## chris (16 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

era buona questa Rebic


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Maggio 2021)

Io vorrei sapere Hauge cosa abbia fatto di preciso per non giocare mai. Nonostante una media gol di tutto rispetto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Adesso cominciano pure a stare in terra...
Ma sicuri che questi sono già salvi?


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Dio Rebic.... eri solo pd


----------



## Zenos (16 Maggio 2021)

Pavoloso rimane mezz'ora a terra


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

"semplici, proteste vibranti sul corner"

pazzesco


----------



## braungioxe (16 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Maggio 2021)

confidiamo solo al miracolo Mandzu dio mio


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Dentro Mandzukic diamine


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2337727 ha scritto:


> Per me anche col rigore non segniamo lo stesso



esatto, vedi kessie con la juve.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma metti Mandzukic somaro


----------



## pazzomania (16 Maggio 2021)

Di cambi non possiamo più farne ragazzi, 3 slot sono

O no?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2337729 ha scritto:


> Mandzukic ormai è finito dai, capace che appena entra si rompe dopo 2 minuti



Concordo a livello generale, ma se mettiamo cross in area, anche lo zombie di Mandzukic é piu pericoloso di Castillejo con i suoi 40 chilogrammi


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Serve mandzukic porca miseria, rebic oramai sparito


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

come fa Rebic a passare da fare goal decisivi a scomparire ?


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Che sfigati che siamo Madonna santa


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi mandzukic non ha mai fatto niente con noi. Mai.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2337745 ha scritto:


> Di cambi non possiamo più farne ragazzi, 3 slot sono
> 
> O no?



Quello dell'intervallo non conta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

dottor Totem;2337735 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere Hauge cosa abbia fatto di preciso per non giocare mai. Nonostante una media gol di tutto rispetto.




Non sono il solo a pensarlo vedo. Tra l'altro ha buoni doti e riesce a saltare l'uomo. Mi auguro entri e segni il gol decisivo in qualche modo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Sembra ubriaco Rebic, non il Cagliari


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2337745 ha scritto:


> Di cambi non possiamo più farne ragazzi, 3 slot sono
> 
> O no?



A memoria quello dell'intervallo non è compreso. Ma, ripeto, a memoria, non ne sono sicuro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Maggio 2021)

Però Pioli se ne deve andare per un allenatore top fascia se non andiamo in Champions

MINIMO proprio, anche solo per essere sorpassti da quelle squadre schifose di Juventus e Atalanta


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Comunque mi sto sentendo male


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Finita dai, hanno perso la testa ormai.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Rebic veramente inspiegabile


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Chala indegno.


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Dio mio che ha fatto rebic


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Rebic oggi sembra il peggior Piateck


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

cosa è questo colpo di testa ?
Ibra avrebbe spaccato la porta


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Devono solo vergognarsi i nostri...


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo fischi un rigoretto. E' l'unica


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Se dobbiamo cominciare a fare cross a ripetizione non sarà il caso di mettere Manzo?


----------



## pazzomania (16 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2337751 ha scritto:


> Quello dell'intervallo non conta.



Ah ok grazie


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Rebic oramai è fuori partita. Quando lo toglie? Porca miseria


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

L'area è VUOTA


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Attacchiamo in contropiede e in area ci vanno in due. Come vogliamo segnare cosi?


Rebic é morto dai, cosa insiste Pioli, cosa cavolo insiste?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

Rebic oggi come se non ci fosse. Maledetto Ibra che si fa male non momento decisivo


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

dai che è buona questa punizione


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Finita...addio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Maggio 2021)

Ho il vomito


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Come abbiamo fatto a riduci così?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2337768 ha scritto:


> L'area è VUOTA



E dal intervallo che dico che c'e bisogno di Mandzukic, non per il suo valore, ma semplicemente perche abbiamo bisogno di un giocatore fisico in area, fisso li.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

3 ore a sistemarsi la palla per poi tirare alle stelle


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma che tiri?!


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Meite ahhahahahahahha ignobile


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

porca ladra, che tiro fa meitè


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Clarence meite


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Ahahahha meite

Esonerate Pioli a fine partita.


----------



## vannu994 (16 Maggio 2021)

Finita dai, inguardabili, ce la facciamo sotto con il Cagliari, ma dove vogliono andare, basta chiuso con il calcio dopo un vomito del genere e lo scandalo di ieri.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Attenzione a sto cesso di Cherry


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

cerri...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Meite. bravo, torna al Toro, in B si spera. Cesso di emme


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Proviamo a mettere Mandzukic che almeno di testa dovrebbe essere decente


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2021)

Siamo spenti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

A quanto è quotato il gol di quel mega cesso di Cherry?


----------



## Devil man (16 Maggio 2021)

niente raga... parcheggiano il bus quando sono salvi... no comment..


----------



## Djici (16 Maggio 2021)

Non si segna nemmeno giocando per 3 ore.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Una schifezza del genere non me la sarei aspettata.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Maggio 2021)

È andata dai, EL pure l'anno prossimo. Che delusione...


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

dove cacchio è Theo quando serve


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Il milan comunque è la squadra re degli psicodrammi ragazzi. Siamo leader indiscussi in questo


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Donnarumma che tiene palla per 30 secondi non si può veramente guardare


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Era meglio se questi non si salvavano oggi. maledetti


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Maggio 2021)

Pioli ha molta responsabilità, i cambi tutti sbagliati.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Io divento pazzo mamma mia che figuraccia


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma Mangiuchic non ha dieci minuti di autonomia?


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Un punto non ci serve a niente a questo punto mettere anche l&#8217;inutile mandzukic


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

ma quando lo toglie Rebic??????


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Non ho parole per questo schifo che sto vedendo, quando Ibra serve non c'é mai...


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2337795 ha scritto:


> Il milan comunque è la squadra re degli psicodrammi ragazzi. Siamo leader indiscussi in questo



Abbiamo preso il posto delle melme per Dio


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Che cessi hahaah


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

che fai Hernandez ???


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Theo per nessuno. Area vuota


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Grande impatto di Castillejo, Meite e Dalot. Cambi fantastici del genio sulla panchina.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Senza Ibra siamo ZERO. 

Speriamo che chi vorrebbe cacciarlo lo capisca...


----------



## kipstar (16 Maggio 2021)

sto impazzendo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

maledetto Cagliari, da oggi entra nella top delle squadre che odio di più. Gli auguri i peggio mali a sti cessi schifosi


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2337806 ha scritto:


> che fai Hernandez ???



Anche volendo che poteva fare? In area non c'è nessuno


----------



## Devil man (16 Maggio 2021)

che pupazzo Leao...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

-10 e l'unica punta a disposizione (cosi come Hauge) sempre im panchina. COMPLIMENTI


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

spengo la telecronaca,dieci minuti di lotta


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Alla fine magari la spunteremo, si spera. Ma Pioli non è allenatore da partite ed obiettivi del genere.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Sto malissimo. Spero solo nella botta di cxxo ormai.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Spero non dia rigore, lo sbagliamo


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337809 ha scritto:


> Senza Ibra siamo ZERO.
> 
> Speriamo che chi vorrebbe cacciarlo lo capisca...



Il problema è che non serve cacciarlo... Semplicemente è il suo fisico che non sta più in piedi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2337814 ha scritto:


> -10 e l'unica punta a disposizione (cosi come Hauge) sempre im panchina. COMPLIMENTI



E' evidente che Pioli ha paura di perderla, altro che pensare a vincerla


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

mani???


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

I cross mozzarella


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma non era fallo di mano netto?


----------



## smallball (16 Maggio 2021)

Brutti cambi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337809 ha scritto:


> Senza Ibra siamo ZERO.
> 
> Speriamo che chi vorrebbe cacciarlo lo capisca...



Si si si vede aggrappati a un 40enne che fine stiamo facendo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Castillejo, il giocatore piu inutile del pianeta, sempre favorito a Hauge


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2337819 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non serve cacciarlo... Semplicemente è il suo fisico che non sta più in piedi...



Vero. Ma se non avesse giocata manco una probabilmente saremmo settimi o ottavi, ora.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Castillejo non fa veramente paura a nessuno


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

ma mandzukic che l'abbiamo preso a fare se non lo butti dentro neanche adesso ?


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Questa squadra manca proprio nei fondamentali, passaggi, stop, cose oscene ho visto in queste 37 partite


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2337825 ha scritto:


> Si si si vede aggrappati a un 40enne che fine stiamo facendo



Eh, lo so. Ma pensa se non ci fosse...

Perchè tanto non è che vai a prendere Haaland o Mbappè


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

ma quando tirano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

e quando lo toglie Rebic?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2337826 ha scritto:


> Castillejo, il giocatore piu inutile del pianeta, sempre favorito a Hauge



Inspiegabile veramente


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile, migliore partita del Cagliari di tutta la stagione. Che siano maledetti.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

Madonna perchè non si ammazza gallinejo


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Maledetto Niang!!!!!


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Neanche salta leang


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Dite quello che volete ma Ambro é esausto, sta soffrendo come e più di noi.


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2021)

Ci siamo giocati la qualificazione in CL... che palle


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Maggio 2021)

Se non entra 'sta palla è una beffa troppo grande, qua si smette di seguire il calcio


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2337838 ha scritto:


> Neanche salta leang



Fa proprio schifo


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337827 ha scritto:


> Vero. Ma se non avesse giocata manco una probabilmente saremmo settimi o ottavi, ora.



Anche peggio forse. È stato decisivo nel girone d'andata. Il problema è che da Dicembre in poi è diventato praticamente un invalido. E in futuro purtroppo è inutile aspettarsi che migliori.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

85 minuti e niente Mandzukic. Complimenti


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Che asini e che schifo di squadra.


----------



## smallball (16 Maggio 2021)

Il Turco largamente peggiore in campo


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Maggio 2021)

e anche quest'anno Europa League


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Maggio 2021)

Chalanoglu il peggiore in campo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Qualcuno ammazzi Chalanoglu per piacere


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Inguardabile Chalanoglu, veramente.


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Maggio 2021)

Il Cagliari è messo bene in campo

Comunque quanti discorsi inutili abbiamo fatto. Il cagliari è salvo ma la partita l'ha giocata perfettamente


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Basta con Calhanoglu. Se ne deve andare. Non si azzardassero a rinnovargli il contratto.


----------



## kipstar (16 Maggio 2021)

no beh....ma se non si batte un cagliari, salvo, in casa.....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Vorrei andare a Milano e prendere a sberle Pioli, anche Romagnoli messo al centro per un assalto finale sarebbe piu utile di Rebic in questo momento


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337831 ha scritto:


> Eh, lo so. Ma pensa se non ci fosse...
> 
> Perchè tanto non è che vai a prendere Haaland o Mbappè



bastava simy o lapadula. una punta di ruolo. un cesso qualunque...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Montagne di cross senza mettere l'unico saltatore, sto impazzendo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

a breve spacco qualcosa. Ci siamo andati così vicini e poi si butta tutto così


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Maggio 2021)

Rebic è l'unico che può risolvere la partita.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Mi viene da piangere


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

Purtoppo è finita.. speriamo solo di liberci di quel mediocre in panchina


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Inspiegabile Rebic ancora in campo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma possibile che manco l'ultimo cambio fa?


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Forza ragazzi goal nel finale dai!


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2021)

Addio CL... con l'Atalanta dobbiamo vincere ma cosa vinciamo noi a Bergamo dai.


----------



## kastoro (16 Maggio 2021)

Il turco non ha alzato un pallone manco per sbaglio


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Mandzukic al 90'. Allucinante


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Mandzukic che entra all'88 vabbè...


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Ahahhahahahaha lo mette a 2 minuti dalla fine.

Ma sparati va


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2337866 ha scritto:


> Mandzukic al 90'. Allucinante



Si la prossima volta lo metta direttamente nel post partita durante le interviste


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Eh,ma la meritocrazia di Pioli


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Li detesto tutti che schifosi


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Solo 2 min per Mandzukic. vergognoso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Mandzukic entra praticamente a tempo scaduto. Abbiamo un allentore osceno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2021)

Squadra e allenatore vomitevoli, non si meritano la nostra sofferenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

il solito macello, siamo peggio dell'inter di moratti. ssempre detto.


----------



## UDG (16 Maggio 2021)

Adios champions


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Pioli si merita solo offese. Che gestione ASSURDA


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Maggio 2021)

Pioli sta facendo di tutto per perdere, la mediocrità diventa arroganza.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Tutti fermi scandalosi


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

mandzukic sarà infortunato se lo mette adesso.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma che tiri... tanto quando segni...


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Questo passo falso è una delle peggiori disfatte possibili che potevano capitarci


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile Casti...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Castillejo...genio. Butta via il pallone, bravissimo!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

che schifo, che vomito


Odio Cagliari fino alla morte


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Sono dei montati e tamarri, senza palle


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Dai che segna Mario


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2337887 ha scritto:


> Castillejo...genio. Butta via il pallone, bravissimo!



Ma perché l'ha fatto entrare? Io non me ne capacito. C'aveva Hauge e fa giocare sto cesso


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Vergogna


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Maggio 2021)

Aspetto l'ultima partita con l'Atalanta poi smetto veramente col calcio


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Non ho parole


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma basta con sti tiri. Basta Castellitto per Dio


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Comunque essere tifoso del Milan è veramente dura


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

questa era una partita difficilissima, in pochi lo han capito.


----------



## kastoro (16 Maggio 2021)

Solo per stasera mi lasciate bestemmiare?


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Ancora con sti tiri


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

La scelta Castillejo sta pagando alla grande. Fenomeno Pioli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma che fallo fa Meite????????


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Si possono abilitare gli insulti e le bestemmie solo per oggi [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ? Non ne posso più...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Comunque dite quel che volete, ma tutti sapevamo sarebbe andata così nel profondo, anche se speravamo di no


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Che capra meite


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

A Bergamo mi gioco il 4-0 per l'Atalanta


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Stasera è finito il campionato. Complimenti a tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

ora pronti per gli elogi al cagliari?????????

ahahah andrò di disdetta appena possibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Sara un caso che sono proprio Meite e Castillejo a perdere sempre minuti con giocata idiotiche? No, sono scarsi. Tutto qui.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Vergognosi proprio nell'atteggiamento. Da prendere tutti a schiaffi


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2337904 ha scritto:


> Comunque dite quel che volete, ma tutti sapevamo sarebbe andata così nel profondo, anche se speravamo di no



No, io non pensao di faticare cosi con una squadra che ha 40 punti in meno..


----------



## Zenos (16 Maggio 2021)

Che schifo


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Finita. Disastro.


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2021)

EL il prossimo anno.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

che scandalo.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2021)

Che vita di m


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Finita, non ci credo.
Ancora una volta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Complimenti a pinolo e la squadra,dopo aver battuto juve 3-0 e torino 7-0,un bel 0-0 contro il cagliari. scjifosi


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2021)

Non è possibile


----------



## R41D3N (16 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile come alla fine il tuffo di Cuadrado sia risultato decisivo ai fini della classifica. I ladri ne escono sempre premiati. Siano maledetti


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Squadra di senza palle guidata da un senza palle. Andate a lavorare.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2337904 ha scritto:


> Comunque dite quel che volete, ma tutti sapevamo sarebbe andata così nel profondo, anche se speravamo di no



ah si sicuro, matematico sarebbe finita cosi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

schifosi luridi maiali Aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sion (16 Maggio 2021)

finita,ci hanno preso per il culo anche stavolta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

l'Atalanta ci prende a pallate maledetti schifosi.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

è voluto affossare insieme ai suoi feticci, maledetto
al minuto 89 mette l'attaccante


----------



## kastoro (16 Maggio 2021)

Settimana prossima finirà 7 a 0 per i dopato, forse la società è felice di non andare in Champions, ci siamo fatti tante seghe mentali sugli arbitri quando non siamo riusciti a fare un tiro in porta contro una squadra già salvo, che rabbia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

*ESONERATE PIOLI*


Mandzukic al 90'
Diaz fuori, Calhanoglu in campo per 90'
Meite e Castillejo senza alcun senso, ovviamente sopratutto loro due hanno perso i secondi pesanti nel recupero


Gestione scellerata, incredibilmente oscena.


----------



## Teddy (16 Maggio 2021)

Ora siamo nettamente sfavoriti. Occasione sprecata.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Provo vergogna tantissima.
Anche se la Juventus ieri ha rubato, giocare così non è possibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Finita. 
Schifosi maledetti maiali.


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Maggio 2021)

Va bene a tutti, la champions sarebbe più un problema che un guadagno in questo momento.


----------



## Devil man (16 Maggio 2021)

Sempre con noi le squadre di 3 fascia giocano come i fenomeni... pure quando hanno già capitolato la salvezza... IL FEGATO VOLETE FARMI SCOPPIARE!!! MALEDETTI!!!!


----------



## braungioxe (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma andassero a fancul# tutti quanti!!!!
L'atalanta in queste condizioni ce ne fa 10!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Il Cagliari ha fatto il suo. Noi abominevoli. Serata di M come non ne ricordavo da tempo.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

probabilmente non ci andremo mai più in champions, pregare in ginocchio che ci invitino alla supersega


----------



## malos (16 Maggio 2021)

Non ne posso più. Ogni anno la stessa solfa basta ne ho piene le scatole che guardino altri ste robe io chiudo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

ce l'han mangiata ieri sera dai oggi si sapeva che era impossibile vincerla. troppa tensione.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Maggio 2021)

Imbarazzante, perso totalmente interesse per questa squadra di m


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Maggio 2021)

Stavolta è troppo. Già vedo le esultanze e le prese in giro infinite dei cani camorristi gobbi. Aspetto l'atalanta e poi smetto


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Non abbiamo vinto con questi, figuratevi a Bergamo dove prenderemo almeno 3 pere.
Vergognosi.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

Giusto così, con da squadra di inetti e un allenatore pure peggio cosa ci si poteva aspettare? Non prendono la porta manco a piangere però l'importante è chiedere l'aumento,farsi i tatuaggi e colorarsi i capelli, che schifo.


----------



## UDG (16 Maggio 2021)

Bello fare la goleada la partita prima e adesso fare 0 a 0. Fate schifo, bisognava andare tutti all'attacco non togliere diaz


----------



## kekkopot (16 Maggio 2021)

Indegni.
Toglietevi tutti la maglia


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Pioli oggi ha sbagliato tutto .
Tutto. 
Il resto l'ha fatto il sistema.


----------



## Love (16 Maggio 2021)

Partita preparata in modo pessimo...loro salvi noi in cerca dell'obiettivo...dovevamo entrare in campo assatanati...e invece...molli...mezzo tiro in porta in tutta la partita...addio champions...


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Devil man;2337946 ha scritto:


> Sempre con noi le squadre di 3 fascia giocano come i fenomeni... pure quando hanno già capitolato la salvezza... IL FEGATO VOLETE FARMI SCOPPIARE!!! MALEDETTI!!!!



Sì ma siamo noi ad aver fatto schifo dai


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Maggio 2021)

Il Cagliari e' in forma ed anche a NApoli ha portato via un pareggio. Noi ci dsiamo ****** sotto,puntra a Bergamo e' durissima


----------



## R41D3N (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma come caxx si fa a buttare nel cesso una stagione in questo modo, Come??? Assurdo, pazzesco...maledetti gobbi infami ladri schifosi, contro di loro soccombiamo sempre in ogni caso


----------



## Milanoide (16 Maggio 2021)

Malissimo.
Hernandez ha trovato avversario che lo impensieriva o semplicemente era nella sua giornata down.
Chalanoglu ha corso ma ha fatto pena. Meglio perderlo che tenerlo.
Oh, coi suoi limiti Castillejo il più determinato.
Leao no comment.


----------



## Kaw (16 Maggio 2021)

pazzesco, dominiamo allo Stadium, ne facciamo 7 la partita dopo, e siamo fuori dalla Champions.
Non ho parole


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2021)

Togliere Diaz,l&#8217;unico bravo nello stretto contro una squadra chiusa, non aveva senso. Comunque troppa poca qualità davanti. Adesso o vinciamo a Bergamo o addio Champions.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

in quale mondo parallelo leao avrebbe potuto far vincere una gara decisiva ?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Giocarsi la champions con Castillejo in campo non è cosa.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Maggio 2021)

Verrebbe da ridere (amaramente) a ripensare ai soliti sapientoni anti-complottisti che prendevano in giro chi era scettico.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Maggio 2021)

Prendetemi per pazzo ma sono sicuro che a Bergamo vinciamo


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Maggio 2021)

Cagliari che ha giocato col sangue agli occhi, ovviamente contro la Juventus avrebbero fatto un'amichevole ma comunque noi inguardabili, tutti da prendere a calci nel sedere stasera tranne Donnarumma, Pioli imbarazzante, Calhanoglu uno schifo


Donnarumma 7,5
Calabria 5
Kjaer 6
Tomori 6
Theo 5
Kessiè 5
Bennacer 5
Saelemaekers 6
Calhanoglu 4
Diaz 5
Rebic 5

Leao 6
Meitè 4,5
Dalot 5,5
Castillejo 6
Mandzukic sv


Pioli 0


----------



## smallball (16 Maggio 2021)

Partita oscena, in casa facciamo veramente pena


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2337983 ha scritto:


> Verrebbe da ridere (amaramente) a ripensare ai soliti sapientoni anti-complottisti che prendevano in giro chi era scettico.



Vita vissuta.


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Maggio 2021)

Come buttare un'intera stagione nel cesso, allucinante!


----------



## R41D3N (16 Maggio 2021)

Manchester2003!!;2337968 ha scritto:


> Il Cagliari e' in forma ed anche a NApoli ha portato via un pareggio. Noi ci dsiamo ****** sotto,puntra a Bergamo e' durissima


Lascia stare Bergamo, non ci pensare proprio...non esiste che andiamo a vincere lì, l'atalanta ci prende a pallonate. Dovevamo vincere stasera xdio


----------



## kastoro (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma poi perché ostinarsi con quella capra di meite ? È sempre stato dannoso quando ha giocato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Sono in lacrime, andate a fare in culo, non mi interessa del ban per le parole censurate.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2021)

Milanoide;2337970 ha scritto:


> Malissimo.
> Hernandez ha trovato avversario che lo impensieriva o semplicemente era nella sua giornata down.
> Chalanoglu ha corso ma ha fatto pena. Meglio perderlo che tenerlo.
> Oh, coi suoi limiti Castillejo il più determinato.
> Leao no comment.


Theo è forte contro squadre che si aprono, il Cagliari era chiuso. Errore grave togliere Diaz.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2337984 ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo ma sono sicuro che a Bergamo vinciamo



Pazzo.
Io non la guardo proprio.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Maggio 2021)

Dispiace per come è finita perchè dopo le ultime due partite ero tornato a crederci. Quest'anno lo avremmo anche meritato il quarto posto, nonostante alcuni grossi limiti della squadra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Io vorrei capire come un allenatore crede di segnare contro il Cagliari mettendo mille cross per Rebic e Castillejo contro Godin....mentre in panchina ha Mandzukic che entra solo a tempo praticamente scaduto. Proprio non capisco minimamente come si possa gestire cosi una partita.

In una partita da vincere a tutti costi anche quel cesso di Meite non c'entra nulla a centrocampo. A cosa serviva in questo secondo tempo?!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Maggio 2021)

Grazie a tutti, io per quest'anno ho chiuso e non escludo di aver chiuso per sempre con questi incapaci falliti che mi tolgono la salute...


----------



## Walker (16 Maggio 2021)

A questo punto speriamo nella scure dell'UEFA che se sbatterà i gobbi fuori ci sarà posto per la quinta


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

Lo dico da stamattina che questa partita puzzava. Auguro a tutta la società del Cagliari le malattie peggiori. Non perché se la sono giocata, ma per l'atteggiamento assolutamente fuori luogo.


----------



## vannu994 (16 Maggio 2021)

Indegni, si devono vergognare e basta, tutti a casa altro che rinnovi milionardi


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2021)

sti cani mi hanno fatto venire un mal di pancia pazzesco per la tensione. 

una volta che azzecchiamo un bel campionato, buttiamo tutto nel cesso all'ultimo, bravi complimenti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2337984 ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo ma sono sicuro che a Bergamo vinciamo



A crederci ci crederò fino al 90°,ma siamo penosi,arrivare a Bergamo dopo essere riusciti a fare 0 goal al cagliari,una vergogna immensa.
Schifo totale


----------



## UDG (16 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2337984 ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo ma sono sicuro che a Bergamo vinciamo



Non offenderti, sei pazzo


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (16 Maggio 2021)

Da campioni d'inverno a non andare in Champions. Non voglio crederci.


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2021)

Il braccino di Pioli (cambi ridicoli), la nostra nullità contro la difesa schierata, il Cagliari che gioca alla morte. Io non ci credo


----------



## Dexter (16 Maggio 2021)

Ormai non mi stupisco più di niente. Scontatissimo che sarebbe finita 0-0, si capiva dai primi 10 minuti


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2338005 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire come un allenatore crede di segnare contro il Cagliari mettendo mille cross per Rebic e Castillejo contro Godin....mentre in panchina ha Mandzukic che entra solo a tempo praticamente scaduto. Proprio non capisco minimamente come si possa gestire cosi una partita.
> 
> In una partita da vincere a tutti costi anche quel cesso di Meite non c'entra nulla a centrocampo. A cosa serviva in questo secondo tempo?!



Lo avrà consigliato Ventura.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Maggio 2021)

Che schifo.. Nelle ultime giornate farsa unica squadra che ha bramato per un punto sti luridi.. Schifo totale, spero retrocedano l'anno prossimo.. Schifosi.. E ovviamente a bergamo troveremo il resto, già in CL giocheranno alla morte per aiutare i loro padroni che invece avranno i punti regalati.. Schifo totale, tanta voglia di smettere di seguire tutto questo


----------



## Milanoide (16 Maggio 2021)

Oggi persa a centrocampo e davanti poco propositivi
Kessie e Bennacer molto cotti.
Non avere in rosa una torre dopo Ibra, che limite


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Maggio 2021)

Mio dio. Campioni d'inverno, 76 punti. Quinti


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2337977 ha scritto:


> Giocarsi la champions con Castillejo in campo non è cosa.



che poi sono capitati proprio a lui le due occasioni più pericolose
liberissimo centrale e la piazza fuori con il portiere immobile


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2337974 ha scritto:


> in quale mondo parallelo leao avrebbe potuto far vincere una gara decisiva ?



ma ti rendi conto che ha messo leao al 45o come se fosse uno su cui contare............. mamma mia che circo. 
1 che ne capisce qualcosa non c'è.


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma iniziare subito a mille no eh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Theochedeo;2338036 ha scritto:


> Mio dio. Campioni d'inverno, 76 punti. Quinti



Il mago Pioli. Quando inizia la sua fase negativa non se ne esce piu. Lo dimostra la sua storia.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Abbiamo pagato l'incapacità costante di giocare contro le squadra che giocano a difesa schierata. Non l'abbiamo mai sfangata da gennaio in questo tipo di partite. D'altronde, con bomber incostanti come Rebic e in assenza di attaccanti veri, non poteva finire diversamente.


----------



## kastoro (16 Maggio 2021)

E come si sapeva che oggi non avremmo mai vinto già si sa che verremo asfaltati a Bergamo


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2338025 ha scritto:


> Il braccino di Pioli (cambi ridicoli), la nostra nullità contro la difesa schierata, il Cagliari che gioca alla morte. Io non ci credo



Alla fine eravamo tutti preoccupati per l'arbitraggio e invece ci siamo suicidati da soli.
Castillejo ha avuto le occasioni migliori ma a lui le cose decisive non riescono mai.

Oggi Ibra in campo avrebbe fatto la differenza.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2337983 ha scritto:


> Verrebbe da ridere (amaramente) a ripensare ai soliti sapientoni anti-complottisti che prendevano in giro chi era scettico.



Ah quindi se casticoso e chalanoglu in 90' non prendono lo specchio della porta, se pioli mette un attaccante all 88, se meite si scarta da solo, se abbiamo giocato come mollaccioni è colpa della juve? Avete le manie di persecuzione lol


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

David Gilmour;2338049 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo pagato l'incapacità costante di giocare contro le squadra che giocano a difesa schierata. Non l'abbiamo mai sfangata da gennaio in questo tipo di partite. D'altronde, con bomber incostanti come Rebic e in assenza di attaccanti veri, non poteva finire diversamente.



Queste sono le partite in cui avremmo avuto bisogno di Ibra in piena efficienza a risolverle.


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Ci siamo cag.ti sotto.

Primo tempo impauritissimi, gli ultimi 10 minuti abbiamo dato l’anima ma troppo tardi. 

Ovviamente nel momento opportuno vengono a galla i grossi problemi di rosa, la punta e l’esterno destro.

Malissimo chalanoglu, kessie l’ho visto molto molto meno.
Benna penso sia uscito perché non al 100% col Ramadan.
Leao non ha fatto schifo ma rimane un giocatorino.
Mandzukic non posso commentare perché è entrato maledettamente tardi ma non è mai stato utile a questo Milan.


Sono abbattuto, non ci credo minimamente alla vittoria a bergamo


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Quanto successo oggi non ha attenuanti. 
Abbiamo perso una finale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338013 ha scritto:


> Lo dico da stamattina che questa partita puzzava. Auguro a tutta la società del Cagliari le malattie peggiori. Non perché se la sono giocata, ma per l'atteggiamento assolutamente fuori luogo.



sti maiali che han messo in giro anche le voci della festa e delle riserve.

e scemi chi ci ha creduto.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2338044 ha scritto:


> ma ti rendi conto che ha messo leao al 45o come se fosse uno su cui contare............. mamma mia che circo.
> 1 che ne capisce qualcosa non c'è.



e qui c'è chi lo vede futuro pallone d'oro
se vai in qualche bidonville africana con un panino e una bibita ti compri uno migliore che gioca scalzo,ma ha fame di emergere dalla miseria


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Caganoglu imbarazzante.
Anti calcio.


----------



## Djici (16 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2338045 ha scritto:


> Ma iniziare subito a mille no eh



Non e nemmeno un problema solo "del inizio".
E proprio un problema di "non giocare proprio per tutto il primo tempo".

Poi tutti quei giocatori che hanno provato il tiro, non della domenica, la proprio del decennio... Li avrei ammazzati di calci in cul...
Quanti ne abbiamo fatti?
Non riesco nemmeno a ricordare... Tra Saele, Calabria, Calha, Casti e Meite... Almeno 7 o 8. Minimo.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Maggio 2021)

ARKANA;2338064 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi se casticoso e chalanoglu in 90' non prendono lo specchio della porta, se pioli mette un attaccante all 88, se meite si scarta da solo, se abbiamo giocato come mollaccioni è colpa della juve? Avete le manie di persecuzione lol



Sono persone con problemi abbastanza importanti.


----------



## RojoNero (16 Maggio 2021)

sti figli di ******* pecorari! maledetti ******** servi della mafia


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

Dite quello che volete, avete pure ragione, ma questo non è sport.

Il Cagliari ha giocato la migliore partita dell'anno stasera, quando invece sono arrivati i padroni a Cagliari era sotto 0-3 al minuto 30.

Questa serie A non è sport, con l'Atalanta non la vedo.
Tiferò sempre il Milan, sempre, ma non seguo più questo scempio: squadre che giocano a comando.
A COMANDO PER DIO.

L'Udinese ne ha presi 5 con il Napoli... eh ma che pretendete è salva!
L'Inter ha perso ieri... eh ma che pretendete è campione di itaglia!
Il Verona perde sempre... eh ma che pretendete ha già fatto un miracolo!

Invece il Cagliari stasera è l'esempio dello sport corretto... si si, avete capito tutto.

PS: ma la trattenuta su Rebic, più evidente di quella su Rahmani?
E la mano di Duncan?


----------



## pazzomania (16 Maggio 2021)

Il rigore dato ai mafiosi ieri, come sempre sarà decisivo.

Noi ce la siamo cercata ovviamente, contro un Cagliari in ciabatte che ha fatto di tutto per non segnare.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2338090 ha scritto:


> Sono persone con problemi abbastanza importanti.



Già la sera è difficile e tu aizzi pure... mah


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2338076 ha scritto:


> sti maiali che han messo in giro anche le voci della festa e delle riserve.
> 
> e scemi chi ci ha creduto.



Noi abbiamo le nostre colpe. Tante. Troppe. Ma non li ho visti giocare con questa cattiveria neanche quando erano praticamente spacciati, quasi in B. Ripeto, godrei a svegliarmi domani sapendo di un aereo finito nel Tirreno.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (16 Maggio 2021)

ARKANA;2338064 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi se casticoso e chalanoglu in 90' non prendono lo specchio della porta, se pioli mette un attaccante all 88, se meite si scarta da solo, se abbiamo giocato come mollaccioni è colpa della juve? Avete le manie di persecuzione lol



No, non è assolutamente colpa della Juve se oggi la squadra ha offerto una prestazione indegna. Allo stesso tempo, però, questa prestazione indegna sarebbe stata sufficiente a garantirci un posto in CL se ieri non si fosse consumata una farsa atellana su un campo di calcio.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338083 ha scritto:


> Caganoglu imbarazzante.
> Anti calcio.



e prima della gara intervista sorridendo per il rinnovo con aumento che già si sente in tasca.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338093 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, avete pure ragione, ma questo non è sport.
> 
> Il Cagliari ha giocato la migliore partita dell'anno stasera, quando invece sono arrivati i padroni a Cagliari era sotto 0-3 al minuto 30.
> 
> ...



Maledetti ********.
La partita della vita. 

Il sistema non esiste.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338103 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo le nostre colpe. Tante. Troppe. Ma non li ho visti giocare con questa cattiveria neanche quando erano praticamente spacciati, quasi in B. Ripeto, godrei a svegliarmi domani sapendo di un aereo finito nel Tirreno.


.


----------



## braungioxe (16 Maggio 2021)

A me a sto punto dispiace più che ci vanno quei ladroni.. Perché tanto noi con ste femminucce le prendevamo pure dalla Dinamo Zagabria


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338093 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, avete pure ragione, ma questo non è sport.
> 
> Il Cagliari ha giocato la migliore partita dell'anno stasera, quando invece sono arrivati i padroni a Cagliari era sotto 0-3 al minuto 30.
> 
> ...



Niente da aggiungere, se non che nel secondo tempo noi non siamo riusciti a tirare in porta.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2338068 ha scritto:


> Queste sono le partite in cui avremmo avuto bisogno di Ibra in piena efficienza a risolverle.



.

sbagliato post


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma le avete viste le loro facce prima della partita??
Erano concentratissimi.
Ma non è che pomeriggio la festa l'hanno fatta i nostri?


----------



## kastoro (16 Maggio 2021)

Poi Sapete che ridere quando annunciano il turco alla Juve e noi lo abbiamo fatto giocare titolare fino alle fine


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

La verità è che pur di difendere le vostre fantomatiche teorie sareste in grado di autoconvincervi di qualsiasi cosa:
- se si difendono è complotto perchè non voglio farci segnare
- se attaccano è complotto perchè vogliono farci gol
- se l'arbitro ci fischia qualcosa contro è perchè è stato comprato
- se l arbitro arbitra in modo onesto vuol dire che non è stato pagato abbastanza
- se chalanoglu sbaglia lo fa non perchè è scarso ma perchè ha un accordo con la juve
- per donnarumma vedi chalanoglu
E potrei continuare all'infinito.
L'unica cosa che si può dire è che se le motivazioni del Cagliari (dietro a fantomatiche ricompense da parte di agnelli) superano le nostre si entrare in champions è giusto che l'anno prossimo andiamo a giocare in Bulgaria e Repubblica Ceca


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2021)

Posso tirare fuori una scusante???

Ma quale mente perversa non ha pensato di farci giocare tutti in contemporanea??? 

Sapere i risultati in questa situazione ti ammazza psicologicamente, sicuramente a giocare senza sapere avevamo meno paura del risultato.


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338093 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, avete pure ragione, ma questo non è sport.
> 
> Il Cagliari ha giocato la migliore partita dell'anno stasera, quando invece sono arrivati i padroni a Cagliari era sotto 0-3 al minuto 30.
> 
> ...



Proteste, richieste di gialli e di angoli inesistenti, tentativi di melina verso la bandierina. Bravi, domani arriva un bel bonifico.

Ma noi e il nostro allenatore......lasciamo perdere va


----------



## Superpippo80 (16 Maggio 2021)

Ottavo anno di fila di delusioni.

Comunque è anche vero che è assurdo non arrivare neanche quarti con 76 punti.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2337983 ha scritto:


> Verrebbe da ridere (amaramente) a ripensare ai soliti sapientoni anti-complottisti che prendevano in giro chi era scettico.



Sono stati episodi arbitrsli a noi sfavorevoli??? Dove lo vedi il complotto? Abbiamo giocato da schifo, non siamo riusciti a battere il Cagliari, stop.
Dio che nervoso che mi fate venire con queste idiozie


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2021)

La più grande delusione da Istanbul in poi. Era la nostra ultima occasione di tornare un giorno competitivi.
Ma la colpa è mia che continuo a farmi il sangue marcio e a star male per questa squadra.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338113 ha scritto:


> Maledetti ********.
> La partita della vita.
> 
> Il sistema non esiste.



Ma è inutile, qua solo in 7/8 avevamo capito tutto.

Si può vincere lo stesso con il Cagliari? Certo.

Ma come mai l'Udinese ha straperso a Napoli?
E come mai il Verona perderà 3-0 domenica?

Cioè il Verona domenica dovrebbe andare a Napoli a fare la partita della vita, invece andrà in gita premio.

Lasciamo perdere, lasciamo proprio perdere.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2337060 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;fqgs5PJOLl0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqgs5PJOLl0[/video]



Sui social siamo fortissimi
Era palese che sarebbe successo


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2338044 ha scritto:


> ma ti rendi conto che ha messo leao al 45o come se fosse uno su cui contare............. mamma mia che circo.
> 1 che ne capisce qualcosa non c'è.



In realtà Leao qualcosa ha fatto, oggi sono stati Rebic e Calhanoglu nulli, purtroppo anche Diaz e Hernandez. Castillejo volenteroso ma limitato.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2021)

Io ho una mente semplice. Obiettivamente il pareggio è il risultato più giusto.
Cosa avremmo fatto stasera per meritarci la vittoria? Anzi, Gigio ci ha salvati in un paio di occasioni.
Poi, sono qui annichilito e mi sento malissimo. Questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Konrad (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338093 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, avete pure ragione, ma questo non è sport.
> 
> Il Cagliari ha giocato la migliore partita dell'anno stasera, quando invece sono arrivati i padroni a Cagliari era sotto 0-3 al minuto 30.
> 
> ...



Finalmente qualcuno che scrive le cose come stanno. Sognori questi all'83 erano a pressare alto in area nostra. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Certo noi appannati e contratti ma questi non hanno onorato il campionato. Hanno proprio giocato alla morte. Lo vedevi dall'atteggiamento in campo, dalle proteste reiterate e dagli interventi tutt'altro che sportivi a volte.
Alla fine il cerchio di festa non era per la salvezza, ma per l'assegnino in viaggio da torino.

Il rigore scandaloso di ieri sera era l'antipasto. Quando ho visto annullare oggi il gol alla viola ho capito che sarebbe toccato a noi. Il Napoli non fa paura e ha l'ultima gara con una squadra non della "rete"


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338152 ha scritto:


> Ma è inutile, qua solo in 7/8 avevamo capito tutto.
> 
> Si può vincere lo stesso con il Cagliari? Certo.
> 
> ...



Hanno giocato come l'Atletico di simeone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338103 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo le nostre colpe. Tante. Troppe. Ma non li ho visti giocare con questa cattiveria neanche quando erano praticamente spacciati, quasi in B. Ripeto, godrei a svegliarmi domani sapendo di un aereo finito nel Tirreno.



anche io. 

e tanti milanisti criticano la squadra. che si sapeva si sarebbe sciolta. anche real o barca in certe occasioni si bloccano, figurarsi noi.

il campionato per noi è finito ieri prima di cena..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2021)

hiei87;2338151 ha scritto:


> La più grande delusione da Istanbul in poi. Era la nostra ultima occasione di tornare un giorno competitivi.
> Ma la colpa è mia che continuo a farmi il sangue marcio e a star male per questa squadra.



Quoto, a un certo punto mi sono messo a piangere stasera davanti al pc con mio padre che mi rincuorava, non sto scherzando.
Non succedeva dai tempi di Istanbul, ma con la differenza che oggi ho più di 30 anni e all'epoca di Istanbul ero un ragazzino.
Oggi col Milan ho chiuso, sono stanco, non ne posso più.


----------



## biggen91 (16 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

chissà cosa sarebbe accaduto con lo stadio pieno di tifosi.


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338152 ha scritto:


> Ma è inutile, qua solo in 7/8 avevamo capito tutto.
> 
> Si può vincere lo stesso con il Cagliari? Certo.
> 
> ...



Casca a pennello anche la finale di coppa. Ladri che si scanseranno sulla promessa dell'Atalanta di giocare alla morte domenica prossima. Tutto scritto.

Poi ripeto ancora, non ci mettiamo del nostro.

Ma anche la trattenuta su Rebic è la stessa di oggi a Firenze, e il braccio di Duncan è larghissimmo.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Maggio 2021)

Questa partita è l'antipasto di cosa ci aspetterà la prossima stagione. Prepariamoci...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Konrad;2338169 ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che scrive le cose come stanno. Sognori questi all'83 erano a pressare alto in area nostra. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Certo noi appannati e contratti ma questi non hanno onorato il campionato. Hanno proprio giocato alla morte. Lo vedevi dall'atteggiamento in campo, dalle proteste reiterate e dagli interventi tutt'altro che sportivi a volte.
> Alla fine il cerchio di festa non era per la salvezza, ma per l'assegnino in viaggio da torino.
> 
> Il rigore scandaloso di ieri sera era l'antipasto. Quando ho visto annullare oggi il gol alla viola ho capito che sarebbe toccato a noi. Il Napoli non fa paura e ha l'ultima gara con una squadra non della "rete"



Beh ovvio dai, dopo ieri sera restava da capire solo nell'ano di chi sarebbe finito il cetriolo. 
Non ci voleva un genio. 

Su sky stanno già apparecchiando e confezionando il tutto : ' l'atalanta ci tiene ad arrivare seconda perché non è mai arrivata seconda!!'.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338127 ha scritto:


> Ma le avete viste le loro facce prima della partita??
> Erano concentratissimi.
> Ma non è che pomeriggio la festa l'hanno fatta i nostri?



Verrebbe da pensarlo.
Siamo entrati in campo giochicchiando con passaggetti ai due all'ora, come fossimo convinti che il Cagliari si facesse goal da solo.
Quando ci siamo resi conto che non sarebbe arrivato nessun regalo ce la siamo fatta addosso.
Se non era per Donnarumma l'avremmo persa, anche se la sostanza non sarebbe cambiata.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2338175 ha scritto:


> Quoto, a un certo punto mi sono messo a piangere stasera davanti al pc con mio padre che mi rincuorava, non sto scherzando.
> Non succedeva dai tempi di Istanbul, ma con la differenza che oggi ho più di 30 anni e all'epoca di Istanbul ero un ragazzino.
> Oggi col Milan ho chiuso, sono stanco, non ne posso più.



Ti capisco, sono distrutto. Col Milan avrei dovuto chiudere da tempo, ma non ci riesco.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338172 ha scritto:


> Hanno giocato come l'Atletico di simeone.



La cosa che più mi fa imbestialire è che quando le squadre perdono o fanno turnover tutti dicono che sia normale e giusto così...
Io invece ho detto che Torino-Milan è stata imbarazzante, con il Torino privo di 5 titolari....

Questa serie A è a comando.
Se il Cagliari, il Verona, la Sampdoria, l'Udinese giocassero sempre con la stessa intensità (non qualità, intensità), nessuna squadra arriverebbe quarta con 78/79 punti.... siamo alla follia, ogni squadra la domenica decide se giocare o meno, in base ad input esterni.

Il Verona ha umiliato il Napoli all'andata, ma per tutti sarà normale la gita che andrà a fare domenica... eh perchè il Napoli è forte... per carita, più di noi di sicuro.... ma ha perso 9 partite in stagione, 1 sola nel ritorno........ ahahahahha


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Maggio 2021)

Il Cagliari ha fatto la sua normale partita. Noi purtroppo no, sembrava avessimo paura di vincere. Calha ha giocato una delle sue peggiori partite. In attacco impalpabili. Tra gli attaccanti qualcosa solo da Casti e Leao che è tutto dire. Meno male che Donnarumma ha salvato almeno il pareggio così ci resta la speranza di giocarci tutto con l'atalanta. O secondi o fuori...Ovviamente non giocando così


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2338174 ha scritto:


> anche io.
> 
> e tanti milanisti criticano la squadra. che si sapeva si sarebbe sciolta. anche real o barca in certe occasioni si bloccano, figurarsi noi.
> 
> il campionato per noi è finito ieri prima di cena..



E' una squadra di juniores praticamente, alla prima vera grande pressione. Ci sta giocare contratti, poi se dall'altra parte trovi una squadra col sangue agli occhi...

Ma vogliamo parlare della gestione dei cartellini dell'arbitro o delle minacce ai nostri?


----------



## gabri65 (16 Maggio 2021)

ARKANA;2338064 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi se casticoso e chalanoglu in 90' non prendono lo specchio della porta, se pioli mette un attaccante all 88, se meite si scarta da solo, se abbiamo giocato come mollaccioni è colpa della juve? Avete le manie di persecuzione lol





Ambrole;2338148 ha scritto:


> Sono stati episodi arbitrsli a noi sfavorevoli??? Dove lo vedi il complotto? Abbiamo giocato da schifo, non siamo riusciti a battere il Cagliari, stop.
> Dio che nervoso che mi fate venire con queste idiozie



Non ho le manie di persecuzione. Ogni tanto penso e rifletto.

Lollatevi quanto volete, se lo trovate divertente. La differenza tra me e voi è che io non sono sorpreso. E se non vi piacciono le mie idiozie o vi fanno venire il nervoso, sapete come fare. Ma vi comprendo e continuo a volervi bene, anche a me piacerebbe vivere in un mondo perfetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

biggen91;2338183 ha scritto:


> .



È dura.
Ci hanno fregato anche stavolta .


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338191 ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio dai, dopo ieri sera restava da capire solo nell'ano di chi sarebbe finito il cetriolo.
> Non ci voleva un genio.
> 
> Su sky stanno già apparecchiando e confezionando il tutto : ' l'atalanta ci tiene ad arrivare seconda perché non è mai arrivata seconda!!'.



Sì, ma l'arbitro non ha influito minimamente.
Ieri la Juventus ha rubato, ma stasera è solo colpa nostra.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Abbiamo i femminielli in Champions. Sono tutti felici e contenti.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Siamo stati maledetti da qualcuno.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2021)

biggen91;2338183 ha scritto:


> .



Oggi è successo a noi ciò che è successo a voi tre anni fa. Purtroppo competere con loro è impossibile. Noi siamo stati dei polli, ma il discorso qualificazione avrebbe dovuto essere chiuso già ieri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2338175 ha scritto:


> Quoto, a un certo punto mi sono messo a piangere stasera davanti al pc con mio padre che mi rincuorava, non sto scherzando.
> Non succedeva dai tempi di Istanbul, ma con la differenza che oggi ho più di 30 anni e all'epoca di Istanbul ero un ragazzino.
> Oggi col Milan ho chiuso, sono stanco, non ne posso più.



mmi dispiace. io ho staccato dopo 20 minuti. non so ma certe cose si capiscono.

credi a me, per consolarti, con o senza CL non avremmo avuto futuro con questa dirigenza... lascia stare.

noi almeno abbiamo i ricordi, altri no.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338188 ha scritto:


> Casca a pennello anche la finale di coppa. Ladri che si scanseranno sulla promessa dell'Atalanta di giocare alla morte domenica prossima. Tutto scritto.
> 
> Poi ripeto ancora, non ci mettiamo del nostro.
> 
> Ma anche la trattenuta su Rebic è la stessa di oggi a Firenze, e il braccio di Duncan è larghissimmo.



Per me l'Atalanta giocherà alla morte con noi anche se perdesse la coppa Italia.
Tra l'altro dovremmo avere il vantaggio che loro saranno più stanchi ma noi siamo senza attributi.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338197 ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi fa imbestialire è che quando le squadre perdono o fanno turnover tutti dicono che sia normale e giusto così...
> Io invece ho detto che Torino-Milan è stata imbarazzante, con il Torino privo di 5 titolari....
> 
> Questa serie A è a comando.
> ...



Questo discorso potremmo autofarcelo, se avessimo giocato tutte le partite come allo stadium avremmo vinto il campionato, il calcio però non funziona così


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338127 ha scritto:


> Ma le avete viste le loro facce prima della partita??
> Erano concentratissimi.
> Ma non è che pomeriggio la festa l'hanno fatta i nostri?



bravo, tiratissime. non usciva un sorriso neanche ai panchinari.


----------



## Paolino (16 Maggio 2021)

Indimenticabili gli stacchi di testa di Rebic


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2338148 ha scritto:


> Sono stati episodi arbitrsli a noi sfavorevoli??? Dove lo vedi il complotto? Abbiamo giocato da schifo, non siamo riusciti a battere il Cagliari, stop.
> Dio che nervoso che mi fate venire con queste idiozie





ARKANA;2338064 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi se casticoso e chalanoglu in 90' non prendono lo specchio della porta, se pioli mette un attaccante all 88, se meite si scarta da solo, se abbiamo giocato come mollaccioni è colpa della juve? Avete le manie di persecuzione lol



Complimenti davvero. Sono cotento di non essere il solo "ingenuo" nel forum. Il Milan aveva il destino nelle sue mani ed ha cannato. Niente scuse da perdenti, prima di vincere sarebbe bene imparare a perdere.


----------



## Marco T. (16 Maggio 2021)

Sono distrutto amici, ero convinti che ls squadra sarebbe stata carica invece molle dall primo all novantesimo minuti. Ci siamo autolesionati. Siamo una squadra senza Palla basta vedere solo quell maledetto chalaminkia.

La prossima settimana non riesco a vederla


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2338224 ha scritto:


> bravo, tiratissime. non usciva un sorriso neanche ai panchinari.



A me sembra tutto stranissimo e surreale. Ti sei salvato, devi ringraziare qualcuno Lassù, e invece di fare una scampagnata lasci in campo anche gli organi vitali. Non può essere una cosa normale.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2338205 ha scritto:


> Non ho le manie di persecuzione. Ogni tanto penso e rifletto.
> 
> Lollatevi quanto volete, se lo trovate divertente. La differenza tra me e voi è che io non sono sorpreso. E se non vi piacciono le mie idiozie o vi fanno venire il nervoso, sapete come fare. Ma vi comprendo e continuo a volervi bene, anche a me piacerebbe vivere in un mondo perfetto.



Ma non essere d'accordo su un argomento con te non significa che dici idiozie, siamo su un forum, tu esprimi giustamente le tue opinioni e io giustamente posso dissentire, comunque non succede eh,ma io sono illuso e ci credo, se per caso dovessimo vincere domenica sia noi che il napoli... saresti ancora convinto delle tue teorie?


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338208 ha scritto:


> È dura.
> Ci hanno fregato anche stavolta .


Chi ci avrebbe fregato? Sarebbe bastato giocare bene e vincere. Ci siamo fregati da soli. Bisogna andare a vincere a Bergamo e siamo secondi


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338249 ha scritto:


> A me sembra tutto stranissimo e surreale. Ti sei salvato, devi ringraziare qualcuno Lassù, e invece di fare una scampagnata lasci in campo anche gli organi vitali. Non può essere una cosa normale.



non potevano farcela. è una rosa mediocre, giovane e costruita male. han fatto anche troppo.

la juve ha sempre 18-24 punti gratis che alla fine cubano. impossibile.


----------



## braungioxe (16 Maggio 2021)

Pioli nell'intervista ha detto che se il milan arrivasse quinto non sarebbe un fallimento... Mah... 
Vedi quando ne prenderemo 6 o 7 dall atalanta il vero fallimento...


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2338144 ha scritto:


> Proteste, richieste di gialli e di angoli inesistenti, tentativi di melina verso la bandierina. Bravi, domani arriva un bel bonifico.
> 
> Ma noi e il nostro allenatore......lasciamo perdere va



Si e capito subito.

Al primo atteggiamento del loro allenatore ho detto a mio nipote,che stasera giocano alla morte.

Un allenatore salvo che non ha più niente da chiedere,e sbraita in questo modo può significare solo una cosa.


----------



## Marco T. (16 Maggio 2021)

La colpa d solo nostra a prescindere dalla ladrata Juventina e dell Cagliari. Larbitro non c'entra nemmeno oggi. Lasciamo stare


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2338285 ha scritto:


> Si e capito subito.
> 
> Al primo atteggiamento del loro allenatore ho detto a mio nipote,che stasera giocano alla morte.
> 
> Un allenatore salvo che non ha più niente da chiedere,e sbraita in questo modo può significare solo una cosa.



Ma che dici?

E' solo colpa nostra.

Certo che è colpa nostra. Poi però vedo circa 7-8 squadre salve da due mesi che hanno regalato punti a chiunque e noi che la prima ed unica passeggiata della stagione l'abbiamo fatta col Torino.


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2338285 ha scritto:


> Si e capito subito.
> 
> Al primo atteggiamento del loro allenatore ho detto a mio nipote,che stasera giocano alla morte.
> 
> Un allenatore salvo che non ha più niente da chiedere,e sbraita in questo modo può significare solo una cosa.



Come Conte ieri, zitto tutta la partita per la prima volta nella sua carriera da allenatore


----------



## Kaw (16 Maggio 2021)

oggi allenatore e squadra hanno sbagliato tutto, difficile pure fare considerazioni che vanno al di là dell'aspetto mentale, pur restando il fatto che abbiamo molti problemi con le squadre che si chiudono.


----------



## Giofa (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma io sta partita alla morte del Cagliari non l’ho vista, han fatto una onesta partita, eravamo noi che avremmo dovuto far capire da subito che non c’era storia, invece non abbiamo combinato nulla. Preferisco rodermi il fegato e sperare in un miracolo a Bergamo che incolpare il Cagliari che non si è comportato come il Torino


----------



## gabri65 (16 Maggio 2021)

ARKANA;2338250 ha scritto:


> Ma non essere d'accordo su un argomento con te non significa che dici idiozie, siamo su un forum, tu esprimi giustamente le tue opinioni e io giustamente posso dissentire, comunque non succede eh,ma io sono illuso e ci credo, se per caso dovessimo vincere domenica sia noi che il napoli... saresti ancora convinto delle tue teorie?



Idiozie era riferito a quell'altro.

Guarda che ci spero pure io, eh. Essere convinti di una cosa non significa che non vi è modo per aggirare gli ostacoli. E' chiaro che dipende da noi. E' solo che è tremendamente difficile e dobbiamo lottare contro "forze oscure", tutto lì.

Tu forse pensi che la juve in 10 contro 11 riesca a battere l'inter per pura bravura, e noi non riusciamo a battere un Cagliari già salvo e in vacanza dopo essere stati 1^ in classifica fino a poco tempo fa, per colpe esclusivamente nostre. Questo mica esclude che abbiamo fatto schifo.

Io invece penso che con piccoli aggiustamenti si riesce a deviare il corso delle cose quel tanto che basta per modificare il risultato finale. E succede a questo mondo, eh. Non capisco cosa c'è di maledettamente difficile da comprendere.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2338285 ha scritto:


> Si e capito subito.
> 
> Al primo atteggiamento del loro allenatore ho detto a mio nipote,che stasera giocano alla morte.
> 
> Un allenatore salvo che non ha più niente da chiedere,e sbraita in questo modo può significare solo una cosa.



Conte ieri non ha proferito verbo.
Contro quelli che a febbraio gli hanno fatto il dito medio.
Manco si è arrabbiato sul rigore.
In una qualsiasi altra partita si sarebbe fatto espellere, tanto è vero che 3 giorni prima aveva litigato con Lautaro.

La serie a non è sport.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338298 ha scritto:


> Ma che dici?
> 
> E' solo colpa nostra.
> 
> Certo che è colpa nostra. Poi però vedo circa 7-8 squadre salve da due mesi che hanno regalato punti a chiunque e noi che la prima ed unica passeggiata della stagione l'abbiamo fatta col Torino.



Qui dentro eravamo in 7/8 a predire le cose,non perché siamo più intelligenti ma semplicemente perché siamo quelli che nefandezze ne abbiamo visti negli anni avendo una certa età.


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2338323 ha scritto:


> Qui dentro eravamo in 7/8 a predire le cose,non perché siamo più intelligenti ma semplicemente perché siamo quelli che nefandezze ne abbiamo visti negli anni avendo una certa età.



Eppure qualcuno che pensa che sia solo colpa della squadra e dell'allenatore credo seguisse il calcio anche nel 2006. Vaglielo a spiegare che a quella squadra rubarono due scudetti. Ti risponderanno che la colpa fu di Ancelotti, come oggi è di Pioli.


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2336768 ha scritto:


> Che puzza sta partita, che puzza.



autocit. delle 11:17 di questa mattina.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2338224 ha scritto:


> bravo, tiratissime. non usciva un sorriso neanche ai panchinari.



I nostri ridevano, soprattutto in panchina. 
Come *******.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338321 ha scritto:


> Conte ieri non ha proferito verbo.
> Contro quelli che a febbraio gli hanno fatto il dito medio.
> Manco si è arrabbiato sul rigore.
> In una qualsiasi altra partita si sarebbe fatto espellere, tanto è vero che 3 giorni prima aveva litigato con Lautaro.
> ...


Lo so lo so e greggio amico lo so.

Fa male anche sentire la morale di qualche fringuello.

Vediamo se domenica il Bologna ci mette il sangue come ha fatto il Cagliari.

Lo so e tempo perso anche solo superarlo, ma arriveranno i paladini della giustizia che ci faranno la morale.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2338314 ha scritto:


> Ma io sta partita alla morte del Cagliari non l&#8217;ho vista, han fatto una onesta partita, eravamo noi che avremmo dovuto far capire da subito che non c&#8217;era storia, invece non abbiamo combinato nulla. Preferisco rodermi il fegato e sperare in un miracolo a Bergamo che incolpare il Cagliari che non si è comportato come il Torino



Anche il Crotone oggi ha fatto la sua onesta partita ma ha giocato a calcio. 
Il Cagliari invece ha piazzato 11 uomini sotto palla e ha giocato con una dedizione assurda .
Lecito giocare così?
Assolutamente.
Purché lo si faccia con tutti e non su comando.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338340 ha scritto:


> autocit. delle 11:17 di questa mattina.



Si era capito benissimo: il tuffo di Cuadrado era l'antipasto.
Mica il pranzo poteva finire la'.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338358 ha scritto:


> Anche il Crotone oggi ha fatto la sua onesta partita ma ha giocato a calcio.
> Il Cagliari invece ha piazzato 11 uomini sotto palla e ha giocato con una dedizione assurda .
> Lecito giocare così?
> Assolutamente.
> Purché lo si faccia con tutti e non su comando.



Appunto.
E' questo il punto.

Ma la gente non vede la premier...
Dove lo Sheffield United in 3 giorni ha vinto contro il MAN UTD 1-2 e poi sempre a MAnchester ha fatto soffire il city perdendo solo 1-0.

In 3 giorni contro due squadre forti (in quel momento erano appaiate) ha giocato allo stesso modo, stessa fottuta intensità.
Il Cagliari di oggi qualche settimana fa a San Siro non ha contestato manco un fallo laterale.


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338358 ha scritto:


> Anche il Crotone oggi ha fatto la sua onesta partita ma ha giocato a calcio.
> Il Cagliari invece ha piazzato 11 uomini sotto palla e ha giocato con una dedizione assurda .
> Lecito giocare così?
> Assolutamente.
> Purché lo si faccia con tutti e non su comando.



Ma lascia stare il modo di giocare, quello è l'unico che conosce Semplici. E' proprio l'atteggiamento, le perdite di tempo, l'accerchiamento continuo all'arbitro, le proteste su ogni fallo, su ogni rimessa, su ogni decisione dubbia.

Massa poi, ha ammonito Calabria e Kjaer per due contrasti. E Valeri al VAR ha sorvolato su due rigori come ne sono stati dati a decine ai tempi del VAR.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi, ma il rigore netto su Rebic?
Molto peggio di quello dato al Napoli?
L'ho visto solo io e un altro utente?


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338387 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma il rigore netto su Rebic?
> Molto peggio di quello dato al Napoli?
> L'ho visto solo io e un altro utente?



Stesso identico rigore. Con la differenza che a Firenze la palla non era neanche giocabile.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338379 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare il modo di giocare, quello è l'unico che conosce Semplici. E' proprio l'atteggiamento, le perdite di tempo, l'accerchiamento continuo all'arbitro, le proteste su ogni fallo, su ogni rimessa, su ogni decisione dubbia.
> 
> Massa poi, ha ammonito Calabria e Kjaer per due contrasti. E Valeri al VAR ha sorvolato su due rigori come ne sono stati dati a decine ai tempi del VAR.



Il modo di giocare invece conta eccome: una squadra che ha raggiunto l'obiettivo se la gioca a viso aperto.
Magari perde 3-1 o vince 0-2 ma tende a giocare e concedere come spesso accade le ultime giornate di tutti i campionati a tutti i livelli.
L'applicazione tattica invece del Cagliari è stata indegna. 
Giocare per il pari è lo 0-0..

Bah?!


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338392 ha scritto:


> Stesso identico rigore. Con la differenza che a Firenze la palla non era neanche giocabile.



Quello su Rebic è assurdo.
EVIDENTISSIMO.

Oggi su Dazn ci hanno insegnato che "in area di rigore non si può toccare la maglia avversaria, è rigore automatico"... su sky invece hanno sorvolato... gli arbitri poi, hanno proprio spento.

ASSURDO.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338387 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma il rigore netto su Rebic?
> Molto peggio di quello dato al Napoli?
> L'ho visto solo io e un altro utente?



Se si fosse buttato magari lo dava, Rebic è stato troppo onesto.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2338400 ha scritto:


> Se si fosse buttato magari lo dava, Rebic è stato troppo onesto.



E' che noi urliamo poco anche in campo.
Non abbiamo più Bonucci.


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338397 ha scritto:


> Quello su Rebic è assurdo.
> EVIDENTISSIMO.
> 
> Oggi su Dazn ci hanno insegnato che "in area di rigore non si può toccare la maglia avversaria, è rigore automatico"... su sky invece hanno sorvolato... gli arbitri poi, hanno proprio spento.
> ...



Si si, quel salame di Sensini ha fatto un pippotto di 10 minuti col fatto che le maglie non si possono tirare. A volte però si può.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338393 ha scritto:


> Il modo di giocare invece conta eccome: una squadra che ha raggiunto l'obiettivo se la gioca a viso aperto.
> Magari perde 3-1 o vince 0-2 ma tende a giocare e concedere come spesso accade le ultime giornate di tutti i campionati a tutti i livelli.
> L'applicazione tattica invece del Cagliari è stata indegna.
> Giocare per il pari è lo 0-0..
> ...



Non so voi ma io ho visto cose oscene, stop e passaggi elementari sbagliati a ripetizione, niente corsa , niente agonismo, gente che non salta nei cross, uno schifo che più schifo non si può


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338403 ha scritto:


> Si si, quel salame di Sensini ha fatto un pippotto di 10 minuti col fatto che le maglie non si possono tirare. A volte però si può.



Ovvio... non riesco manco a prendere sonno, che disgrazia.
Non vedo l'ora finisca, lo dico dalla partita contro il Parma. E' uno strazio.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2338405 ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma io ho visto cose oscene, stop e passaggi elementari sbagliati a ripetizione, niente corsa , niente agonismo, gente che non salta nei cross, uno schifo che più schifo non si può



Tutto vero, ma i due concetti non sono antitetici.
Cioè i due discorsi sono complementari, sono rette secanti non parallele.

Facciamo schifo? Si, abbastanza.
Il Cagliari ha giocato con una intensità che non aveva messo prima e protestando per tutto? Si.

Questa ultima cosa sembra strana considerato che molte squadre vanno in ciabatte o comunque giocano a visto aperto? Sinceramente si.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2338405 ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma io ho visto cose oscene, stop e passaggi elementari sbagliati a ripetizione, niente corsa , niente agonismo, gente che non salta nei cross, uno schifo che più schifo non si può



Noi abbiamo giocato malissimo,non voglio certo trovare alibi.
Peggiori in assoluto Pioli e calha.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2338409 ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, ma i due concetti non sono antitetici.
> Cioè i due discorsi sono complementari, sono rette secanti non parallele.
> 
> Facciamo schifo? Si, abbastanza.
> ...



Non bisogna per forza pensare male eh, hanno fatto la loro partita noi abbiamo reso cragno spettatore non pagante


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2021)

Io ne ero convinto e forse l'ho anche scritto qua sul forum, non ricordo, per una squadra fragile mentalmente come la nostra giocare dopo le altre e conoscendo i risultati è stato un grande svantaggio, e forse anche il fatto di sapere di sapere che il Cagliari era salvo. La colpa è solo nostra, poi certo conta anche che: le melme nerazzurre ieri hanno giocato in pantofole col placet del mister pur sempre gobbo, c'è stata la solita ladrata arbitrale che ha premiato il tuffatore quadrado, domani raffica di bonifici Torino-Cagliari, abbiamo un mister dal braccino facile che quando il gioco si fa duro è facile che se la fa sotto etc etc, però una squadra che DEVE andare in champions questa partita la DEVE vincere o DEVE almeno fare tutto per vincerla anche giocando per ultima e con risultati sfavorevoli delle altre. Abbiamo sbagliato nel momento cruciale e se non sbagliavamo non potevano neanche rubarcela la CL.
PS questo rimane un campionato schifoso, con la complicità dei media


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2338405 ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma io ho visto cose oscene, stop e passaggi elementari sbagliati a ripetizione, niente corsa , niente agonismo, gente che non salta nei cross, uno schifo che più schifo non si può



Eh sì.
E non è la prima partita del genere che facciamo.
Udinese, Sampdoria, Spezia per citarne alcune.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2338417 ha scritto:


> Non bisogna per forza pensare male eh, hanno fatto la loro partita noi abbiamo reso cragno spettatore non pagante



ok, vedremo quando rugani sarà regalato ai sardi.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338393 ha scritto:


> Il modo di giocare invece conta eccome: una squadra che ha raggiunto l'obiettivo se la gioca a viso aperto.
> Magari perde 3-1 o vince 0-2 ma tende a giocare e concedere come spesso accade le ultime giornate di tutti i campionati a tutti i livelli.
> L'applicazione tattica invece del Cagliari è stata indegna.
> Giocare per il pari è lo 0-0..
> ...



Ma quale tattica. Abbiamo appena scoperto che la juve ha sempre giocato pulito, ed ha vinto 24576 scudetti in modo limpido.

Per ben 2 CL, una regalata e una, boh. A noi ne sono bastati 18 per averne più del triplo in bacheca.

Misteri del cosmo infinito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338341 ha scritto:


> I nostri ridevano, soprattutto in panchina.
> Come *******.



siamo un circo. mica solo pioli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338358 ha scritto:


> Anche il Crotone oggi ha fatto la sua onesta partita ma ha giocato a calcio.
> Il Cagliari invece ha piazzato 11 uomini sotto palla e ha giocato con una dedizione assurda .
> Lecito giocare così?
> Assolutamente.
> Purché lo si faccia con tutti e non su comando.



e comunque al 95o han fatto di tutto per far segnare il benevento.


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2338452 ha scritto:


> siamo un circo. mica solo pioli.



Fanno solo schifo, tutta gente inutile


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

A me non pare che oggi il Cagliari abbia fatto chissà cosa. Siamo noi che abbiamo sbagliato tutto: dovevamo entrare col sangue agli occhi e metterli in un angolo. È normale che visto l’andazzo poi loro ci abbiano creduto. Bastava aggredirli fin da subito e metterli alle corde, invece siamo entrati con sufficienza convinti che prima o poi il galletto l’avremmo trovato. Poi nel secondo tempo Pioli si è bevuto pure il cervello ed ecco combinata la frittata. 

Già dai primi minuti ho visto un atteggiamento incomprensibile dei nostri. Ci dovevamo mangiare l’erba ed invece sembrava stessimo giocando un’amichevole.

Ma qualche figlio di mignotta non c’era per dire a Pioli ed a quel branco di minchioni che stasera giocavamo la partita più importante degli ultimi 8 anni?


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338341 ha scritto:


> I nostri ridevano, soprattutto in panchina.
> Come *******.



già da lì ho capito che sarebbe stata una partita di melma.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

Non é nel mio stile alimentare provocazioni ma questa foto spero sia appesa per anni nello spogliatoio :







Mai sottovalutare l'avversario, che ci serva da lezione anche a noi (io per primo). Giochiamo a calcio, nessuno ti fa la beneficenza.

Il nervoso non mi fa neanche dormire, brutta nottata oggi.


----------



## Walker (17 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2338506 ha scritto:


> Non é nel mio stile alimentare provocazioni ma questa foto spero sia appesa per anni nello spogliatoio :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il mongolo ipertatuato al centro che fa la boccaccia non si può proprio vedere. Oltretutto è anche un ex interista.
Pessima nottata anche per me, di lavoro oltretutto come sempre, e con pioggia a gogò.
Ciliegina sulla torta di una serata tragica.
Non vedo l'ora che finisca questa stagione, sono esausto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Maggio 2021)

Non ho dormito per questi qua, e oggi è lunedì, fantastico... Era meglio arrivare noni


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Maggio 2021)

sono francamente allibito. Non so neppure come commentare una roba del genere. Regalare il posto CL ai gobbi è qualcosa di imperdonabile


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2338506 ha scritto:


> Non é nel mio stile alimentare provocazioni ma questa foto spero sia appesa per anni nello spogliatoio :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Questi sono entrati in campo ruttando Ichnusa. E noi siamo stati così bravi da non fargli nemmeno un golletto.

Bastava aggredirli fin dal primo secondo ed avrebbero mollato. Invece ci siamo messi a giochicchiare come fosse un'amichevole. 

Non andasssimo i champions, cosa quasi certa, sarà per colpa nostra. Non battere una squadra che fino a un'ora prima si sfondava di alcool è imperdonabile.


----------



## pato62 (17 Maggio 2021)

Purtroppo la garra per vincere le partite decisive non ce l'abbiamo nel DNA. Cmq vorrei fare alcune considerazioni utili
1) La mancanza cronica di un CENTRAVANTI da 20 goal ( ce l'ha il Crotone ultimo....) si è fatta sentire in molte partite, abbiamo provato Hauge, Leao, a gennaio abbiamo preso..... MANDZUKIC!!!
Se non ci fossero stati il record dei rigori in serie A non so di cosa parlavamo ora.
2) la maledizione di San Siro è una costante, non un alibi, in casa siamo al settimo posto sia come punti che come reti fatte.
Nel 2021 le ultime 14 partite in casa abbiamo vinto solo 4 volte contro Benevento, Genoa, Crotone e Torino. Solo io ho visto queste statistiche???? Pioli mi sentiiii? Dovevi mangiarteli i giocatori, mordergli il collo, guarda Guardiola cosa fa nello spogliatoio prima della partita, il tuo fair play ci ha ammosciato anche a noi. Poi dico io un giocatore buono abbiamo e lo metti dietro a tutto il centrocampo, Cahanoglu, è chiaro che se gli cambi il ruolo durante la partita significa che HAI SBAGLIATO.
3) Non diamo la colpa alle ruberie della Juventus, È SOLO COLPA NOSTRA, contro una squadra che non aveva nulla da perdere non abbiamo fatto una sola azione da goal.
4) Guardiamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno, fuori casa dove non dobbiamo impostare, ma giocare di rimessa, siamo primi con netto distacco, miglior attacco, miglior difesa, solo 2 sconfitte, questo ci fa ancora sperare nelle nostre possibilità senza vedere le partite degli altri.
4) ******* ultrasonica: fino ad un paio di anni fa gli ultimi due turni si giocavano in contemporanea, sarebbe stato molto diverso affrontare il Cagliari senza sapere il risultato degli altri, era una finale e DOVEVI VINCERE, e loro con la paura di perdere ne avrebbero presi 3.
5) Vinciamo a Bergamo, ieri ha detto "Pioli is on fire" che l'unica grande che non ha battuto è la DEA, si è buttato avanti, ditegli che Gattuso quando l'Atalanta è andata in Champions ha vinto 3-1 a Bergamo, VINCIAMO DOMENICA E TORNIAMO IN CHAMPIONS


----------



## folletto (17 Maggio 2021)

Ieri sera abbiamo veramente fatto schifo 360°, una squadra con tutte le motivazioni possibili contro una salva da poche ore si è fatta schiacciare dalla pressione e praticamente non ha mai tirato in porta, un qualcosa di inammissibile ed inaccettabile. 
Colpa delle ladrate, dell'Inda (che mi fa vomitare) o del Cagliari? No dai, colpa del mister e della squadra


----------



## Djici (17 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2338506 ha scritto:


> Non é nel mio stile alimentare provocazioni ma questa foto spero sia appesa per anni nello spogliatoio :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O santo cielo.
Derisi da tutti.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Maggio 2021)

Ieri sera ci e mancato un allenatore che ribaltava questa squadra, nel intervallo dovevano volare gli stracci...invece

Non abbiamo perso nel gioco ma nel atteggiamento Il gioco è solo la conseguenza.

Non ci abbiamo messo rabbia, ecco Rabbia è la parola giusta.

Come si fa ad affrontare una partita del genere con questa flemma, non protestavamo neanche, se il Cagliari voleva metterla sulla guerra ci dovevamo adeguare, mi vien da piangere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2338506 ha scritto:


> Non é nel mio stile alimentare provocazioni ma questa foto spero sia appesa per anni nello spogliatoio :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ce la posso fare. Devono averli sovvenzionati per bene per venire a fare catenaccio a San Siro... po vabbè noi ce la siamo cercata, coi cambi strambi di Pinoli che hanno ulteriormente aggravato la situazione.


----------

